# It usually starts with a dinner party



## Masleh (Oct 6, 2005)

Game here= http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=155507

Shorah Enworld, new poster here; and I've got a few ideas of a game I'd like to run in a cross setting campaign (startng out in Ebberon).  
The game itself will be intrigue and exploration heavy, with your run of the mill climactic battles ending every chapter.  Make no mistake, this is an ambitious cross setting game that I'd like to eventually take into the high teen levels, if not higher.  

--
-Ghestalt 8th level

-38 Point buy, HD= 3/4 hp roll

-36,000 starting gold

-6 Players

-Templates or HD apply to only 1/2 an of a Ghestalts two class mix, but cost an additional  +1 for every two points of ecl  ((Thusly a 1 stays the same, 2 becomes 3, 3 becomes 4, 4 becomes 6, etc))

-Incantations, Reputation, Honor, and Taint (all from Uneartherd Arcana) are included rules sets

-a player selecting the fighter class may choose between either a d12 hd or 4 skill points+int modifier per level and two additional class skills, with the removal of heavy armor profciency

-Most of the time players are required to post at least once a week, in situations of high stress (combat, crossing a burning bridge, audience with a particularly important NPC) the requirment becomes once at least every other day until the situation is finished.  First offense will be ignored, second and your character will be NPC'ed until you return, third time is a removal from the game.  (I've watched too many games die out because one or two posters simply stoped)  If you go on a trip or your computer becomes unavailable or you simply run out of inspiration (this happens) and are unable to post in the given time please see arrangements with me or a someone else to run your character until you can return.

-All materials are allowed after a review.  I'm pretty open to most ideas and materials (including 3rd party sources) but if I decide an item, feat, mechnic, PrsClass etc is out of whack or game breaking then I'll ban it.  
--

Player List-


JimAde- Caspar Hauser- Human Sorceror8-Fighter 8
Steve Gorak- Kalandar the Enlightened- Human Monk8-Psion 8
Icycool- Oskar Mroranon- Dwarf Wizard 5/Runesmith 2/Cataclysm Mage-Cleric 5/Divine Oracle 3
JonnyFive- ao3x3- Warforged Monk8-Fighter8
Shaggy Spellsword- Gavin D'Orien- Male human Paragon 1/Fighter3/Orien Heir4-Wizard 8
Dracomeander- Korantash- Kalshatar Urban Ranger8/psion (nomad)8

Undecided and/or Alternates-

obi459- Ratcatcher- Human ranger/fighter/bounty hunter/rouge
Erudite- Ral Irothu-Human Archivist 8-Ranger 1/Artificer 7
-------
Lastly, this game will be in my version of these worlds, which may or may not conflict with what is published.  If you prefer to stick to  published canon you might want to consider staying out of this Campaign.

I'll post more on the game later, but for now I'd like to hear from potential players, what you enjoy about D&D games and what you'd like to see once we get the ball rolling on this.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

:\ bump


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2005)

This sounds like a game with potintial, but I suspect the listed posting frequency could be a turn-off. Most folks like near daily posting.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Gosh, sounds great!  I'd go with an (Changeling or Human ) Archivist (Heroes of Horror)/Artificer build.

_Ral Irothu stumbled as he climbed across the huge rock. Once, it had been part of the roof of this temple, but some disaster or war long ago had turned this place of worship into one big wreck. He scrambed up and over the carved piece of ceiling and approached the altar.  His companions, old associates of his from Morgrave University, had for the moment disappeared, but he was unconcerned.  They were all quite capable, and spread out to help him search.

Fortunately, the ancient clerics of this temple had done a good job of protecting their altar: when the roof had collapesed, they had managed, through some long-lost magic, to protect the altar from damage. Ral was here to obtain that knowledge, and as he absently stroked his darkish blond hair, he spied what he had came for: a large book on the altartop carved with Lillends, glimmering with magic.

Carefully making his way up the stairs of the dais, Ral approached the altar cautiously. Who knew what ancient curses protected this holy place from non-believers like himself? But the runes stayed dark, and allowing himself a smile, he scampered to the other side of the altar and carefully opened the book.

He frowned as he flipped through the pages of fading ink and yellowing parchment. The spell he was looking for wasn't there. But as he began to turn back the way he came, a passage caught his eye. Ral set his glasses on his nose and read:

"And lo, for as soon as Kynthi had spoken the Holy Words and offered his hands in benediction to the Silver Flame, the afflicted townspeople were freed from the grips of the medusa's stony gaze. And the town rejoiced, and offered many wheat portions to the Flame in thanks."

Ral flipped back a few pages. Once he had found the words and motions, he took out a dog-eared prayerbook filled with blank pages. Carefully, he copied every word into his book, then smiled. Even though he hadn't gotten the protection spell he had hoped for, he'd found an easier and faster way of lifting curses on creatures.  Besides, this would allow him an additional opportunity to earn admiration back at the University._

A seeker of knowledge, he is constantly trying to understand the dark dangers surrounding the people of Khorvaire, dangers he believes were far better understood by the ancient peoples of the past.  The giants of Xen'drik, the dragons, even the hobgoblins, all posses secrets neccessary to preserving civilization as he knows it.  Toward that understanding, he haunts mouldering libraries, risks his life hacking his way through steaming jungles to search time-haunted ruins, and takes apart cursed artifacts to learn awful secrets.  All of this he is certain will be needed to avert some awful catastrophe, he is certain.  If only he could convince others...

Ral Irothu holds the extremely important position of Curator of Antiquities at Morgrave University, and works closely with acquaintences who have frequently proven resourceful in his travels around the world.  While influential at the University, he had to constantly fight the negative perceptions of the other great centers of learning in Khorvaire, who respected him personally, but could not accept his theories due to his affiliations.  He continues his quests for knowledge anyway, certain that digging up sufficient truths will convince his brothers and sisters in academia.

Unlike many academics, Ral is rugged and sturdy, with a practical nature that comes from being in the field frequently.  He is young for his relative position, being only 35.  He has a passionate crush on Ziv, the General Studies Chair of Metamagical Physics.

All sources can be provided to the DM upon request.
Archivist (from Heroes of Horror) can also be found at: http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## obi459 (Oct 13, 2005)

The game sounds good.I will post my character later, but I think I would like to play an elf clerc/rogue.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Gosh, sounds great!  Let me think of something appropriate.  Probably something along the lines of a Chameleon (Races of Destiny) build.  I should have something up by tonight.
> 
> Any idea of where the game will start, or how the characters will know each other? This will influence to some degree my choice of character, background, and flavor.
> 
> ...




I've got RoD but I'm not sure how well the Chamealon is going to balance out with the ghestalt setup, so I'm going to have to look over this afternoon and give you an awnser by this evening.

The game will start Mid to early November, so we've got plenty of time to work on character concept, history, and connections between characters.  

As for histories I want you all to pick people with influence, you're powerful people in the setting not only level wise but influence wise as well.  This doesn't neccessarily mean a noble or some high-up in the Dragon-marked house, but these are options.  

Characters should be members of the Wayfinders, Acquisition Directorate, or a similar orginization if your character isn't familiar with the 5 nations.  If you (or anyone else playing) isn't familair with the Eberron setting you can PM me for more info on what's avaialable and preferred.  

I'd prefer to have characters with a history together but maintain a cultural diversity within the party, so we'll see how close to that we can come.

Well done backstories or histories that provide plenty of plot-hooks will cause your character to start with more action points...mostly because these make my job easier


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

obi459 said:
			
		

> The game sounds good.I will post my character later, but I think I would like to play an elf clerc/rogue.




Glad to have you aboard, but I'm looking for a concept first, class and game statistics can come later.  (we've got plenty of time before the game actually gets going)


----------



## JimAde (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm interested but I don't own any Eberron stuff.  Is that OK?

I can do daily posting frequency, except on week-ends (no internet link at home until the construction is all done).

I'll probably go with a melee combatant of some kind.  Does your fighter mod mean +4 skill points (for 6+int modifier per level) or 4+int modifier per level.  Either way is fine, but I just want to be clear.

Since it's Gestalt maybe I'll do a Fighter-Sorcerer.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 13, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> I've got RoD but I'm not sure how well the Chamealon is going to balance out with the ghestalt setup, so I'm going to have to look over this afternoon and give you an awnser by this evening.
> 
> The game will start Mid to early November, so we've got plenty of time to work on character concept, history, and connections between characters.
> 
> ...





I'm definitely interested!
Would you accept a Human barbarian/warrior-warlock build?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested!
> Would you accept a Human barbarian/warrior-warlock build?
> Cheers,
> 
> SG




Warlock's probably fine, but I'm going to need to know how your character gained the class in the first place.

--additional note-- someone willing to play a Cataclysym mage (Explorers Handbook) is almost garunteed a spot


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Masleh,

I decided to ditch Chameleon  and go Archivist/Artificer, and edited my post a while ago to reflect that.  Morgrave University can be changed to another organization that has an interest in artifacts and knowledge.  As I think of more background material, I will continue to edit my original post.

p.s. I currently own the Eberron Campaign Setting, Sharn: City of Towers, and Races of Eberron books, but do not have the Explorer handbook.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I'm interested but I don't own any Eberron stuff.  Is that OK?
> 
> I can do daily posting frequency, except on week-ends (no internet link at home until the construction is all done).
> 
> ...




Sure, I'll either PM you what you need to know about Eberron, or you can play a planar travaler/or amnesiac and get to know the setting through play.

Fair enough on the posting.

Figher modification means either D12 hd or a total of 4 skill points/level (that's a total of 4+int modifier) and two additional class skills.

sounds good.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 13, 2005)

is there any more spots open?


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Hi Masleh,
> 
> I decided to ditch Chameleon  and go Archivist/Artificer, and edited my post a while ago to reflect that.  Morgrave University can be changed to another organization that has an interest in artifacts and knowledge.  As I think of more background material, I will continue to edit my original post.
> 
> p.s. I currently own the Eberron Campaign Setting, Sharn: City of Towers, and Races of Eberron books, but do not have the Explorer handbook.




Morgrave is suitable as your orginization.  Looking over your character he checks out fine, feel free to start stating him up.  Starting level is 8, point buy is 38, HD use a 3/4th value (so a hd of 6=4 hp) with 36,000 gold pieces to spend.  You may add spells to your prayerbook by spending their cost in your starting allotment of gold, as if you had gained knowledge of the spell on previous adventures.  The Rogues gallery will be up soon, you can post Ral there when you're ready.



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> is there any more spots open?




Five more.  Characters aren't in until I approve them, and so far only one is complete enough to garuntee inclusion.  So yes, feel free to post what you'd like to play.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 13, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Warlock's probably fine, but I'm going to need to know how your character gained the class in the first place.
> 
> --additional note-- someone willing to play a Cataclysym mage (Explorers Handbook) is almost garunteed a spot




Tell me more of this Cataclysm Mage, as it sounds quite interesting...


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Tell me more of this Cataclysm Mage, as it sounds quite interesting...




a spellcaster class who gains abilities from knowledge of the various destructions of Eberron.  Req- basic 5th level caster, skilled in knowledge History & Planes, must have recieved a vision.

Every level either _secret_ or _cataclysm_ abilities are gained. Dhakanni secret allows you to craft some armor and weapon special abilities without exp penalty.  

Xoriat secret gives you immunity to confusion and insanity effects.  

Cataclysm of the flesh allows the caster to create an area based confusion effect.  

Cor'dran secret allows you to maximize a repair damage spell 1/day without increasing it's caster level.

Dal Quor secret gives you a +2 resistance bonus aginst psionics.

Cataclysm of dreams causes heavy damage to structures and frightens creatures.

Ashtakalan secret gives a +1 to the DC of your cham spells (stacks). 

Haka'torvhak gives you +2 caster level against a demons spell resistance. 

Cataclysm of Silver allows you to ride a river of holy flame, dealing damage = to 1d6+cataclysm mage level to all in your path (still provoking AoO).  

The Dragon Mark secret allows you to 1/day mimic the effect of any dragonmark tatoo. 

Lastly at 1st level and every 3 after they may cause their 4 first action points to be d8's instead of d6's, though they must first fufill a personal prophecy.  (such as speak to a dream, swim across a lake of fire, etc etc)


----------



## Masleh (Oct 13, 2005)

The Rogue's gallery is up, may be found here- http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2651887#post2651887


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Masleh!  I will do that.

I do have a suggestion to make regarding gestalt characters.  It is usually a good idea to use fractional saves and BAB to avoid abuse/massive numbers.  For 8th level characters this means:

BAB range of +4 to +8
Base Save range of +2 to +6.

Let me know if you think this is a good idea.

Regards,
Erudite


----------



## JimAde (Oct 13, 2005)

Quick question on gestalt (I've never done one before).  Can I make different combinations at different levels (using Erudite's excellent suggestion on fractional bonuses)?  So could I take several levels of Fighter-Sorcerer and then throw in a level of, say, Rogue-Sorcerer?  I want to do this because I'm trying for a dex-based fighter type and I'd really like to have full ranks in Tumble.

Thanks.

Still working on background by the way.  Since I don't know Eberron at all, I think I'll have to go with the accidental plane-traveler (second one in a current PbP strangely enough, see my sig).  Hmm.  Maybe I'll make the characters connected in some way.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 13, 2005)

hrm i would like to run eather a human sorcerer/artificer or a warforged monk/fighter.

also for a PM are you reffering to AIM, yahoo, and such, or the boards PM sistem, because i was unable to contact you through the board


----------



## Erudite (Oct 13, 2005)

Fellow players, if Masleh approves of partial saves and BAB then take this into consideration:

Remember that with Partial Saves you do not add a +2 bonus to a good save more than once. Figure your saves easily like this:

Saves: (TOTAL levels with good save / 2) + 2 + (TOTAL levels with poor save /3) then drop remaining fractions.

Thus a character who is a Wiz 10/Geometer 2 AND Fighter 4/Ranger 4/Barbarian 4 would have:

FORT: 12 good levels = 12/2 plus 2 plus 0/3 = +8 Fort base. Do not make the mistake of giving him a +4 +4 +4 = +12 Fort base save.

REFL: 8 good levels, 4 poor levels = 8/2 plus 2 plus 4/3 = + 7 1/3 Refl base. He would not receive +6 Refl base.

WILL: 12 good levels, 0 poor levels = 12/2 plus 2 plus 0/3 = +8 Will base. Do not make the mistake of giving him a +7+3 = +10 Will base save.


Partial BAB

For fighter BAB progression, +1 per level.
For cleric BAB progression, +0.75 per level.
For wizard BAB progression, +0.5 per level.

Take only the BETTER progression at each individual level.  Total for all 8 levels. Drop fractions.

Minimum +4, Maximum +8.

Any questions, just ask me.

Cheers,
Erudite


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 13, 2005)

If there is a spot still availible I would like to play this guy:  Gavin d'Orien

“No crap, there I was, last battle of Thaliost.  I’d run off from my uncle Beyton’s little magic school in Passage to impress a girl, joined up with Aundair’s finest, and was caught up in the worst 10 years of my life.  10 years later they’d realized that I had some magic skills, and I learned a little bit useful for combat…but mostly I preferred being a thug.  We fought hard for Thaliost…every single time we fought those Flamers hard.  Then we hear tell that they have this treaty at the old capitol.  You know what they say about the hand that strokes the beard?  That’s Thaliost and we had to leave.  My buddy Jhereem didn’t make it.  We were gonna be immortal and make to the end of the war (or fight forever it sometimes seemed) and then work for his dad on a skiff somewhere.  Fight off the pirates.  Without Jhereem, and breaking ties with my family to join the army, I had nothing.  So I went home.  Uncle Beyton took me back, despite all the bad habits I picked up on the battlefield.  He had some pretty slick spells he gave me though…most of them I could even cast in the armor I pulled off of that commander in what is now the blasted wastes of Cyre.  He told the family how well I was doing…that I was well on the way to being a grand Courier-Guidemage, and they took me back.  They knew I was pretty bored with normal family business…I only wanted to take the routes with the most danger…and this definitely caused some pains in the family.  Good ole uncle Beyton had some connections, looking to hook me up with some of the best of the best aroun's the world.  So here I am..."

Mechanics-wise, he'll likely be a Wizard/SOMETHING gehstalt.  Fighter, Scout, Swashbuckler, Ranger...some fighting class anyway.  I would consider adding some stuff that makes him a cataclysm mage...but really, I might rather work toward a wayfarer guide-y'know, house Orien stuff.  My question: Does a greater mark of passage: Teleport count as being able to cast Teleport for the purpose of the Wayfarer Guide PrC?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Duh.  I just realized with your extra skills option I don't need to multiclass.  I'll just make Tumble a class skill for the fighter half and I'm all set.  Never mind.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 14, 2005)

Masleh, I'm thinking of shooting for a dwarven (Wizard/Runesmith/Cataclysm Mage) on one side, and a (Cleric) on the other side.  I know you don't want to talk mechanics, but I wanted to make sure you were ok with a Dwarven wizard before I went ahead and created a background.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 14, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Thanks Masleh!  I will do that.
> 
> I do have a suggestion to make regarding gestalt characters.  It is usually a good idea to use fractional saves and BAB to avoid abuse/massive numbers.  For 8th level characters this means:
> 
> ...




Sure, we can include the fractional system as well. (which may be found on pg 73 of UnA)



			
				Jimade said:
			
		

> Still working on background by the way. Since I don't know Eberron at all, I think I'll have to go with the accidental plane-traveler (second one in a current PbP strangely enough, see my sig). Hmm. Maybe I'll make the characters connected in some way.




Okay, do you know what cosmology (game world) he'll be from origionally?



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> hrm i would like to run eather a human sorcerer/artificer or a warforged monk/fighter.
> 
> also for a PM are you reffering to AIM, yahoo, and such, or the boards PM sistem, because i was unable to contact you through the board




ok on the class selection, though looks like we're going to need frontline fighters.  Are you familiar with the Eberron setting?

Drat, my PM isn't up yet is it?  okay, you can E-mail me at masleh_dm@yahoo.com


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm more familiar with the races of eberron than i am the settings, so for FLF i'd go with a warforged monk/fighter.   all i really need is a place to start for my backstory.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Okay, do you know what cosmology (game world) he'll be from origionally?




Actually I was thinking my homebrew.  It's a pretty standard-issue D&D world, which is to say nothing like Eberron.  Much lower magic, so this guy would have been considered a pretty powerful caster there.  Since you want him to be a social power here, I'll make sure to give him a high Diplomacy (the other bonus skill I'll take) and say he's ingratiated himself as a lieutenant to some local power broker (one of the trade houses, maybe?).

Do you have an objection to the Orb spells from Complete Arcane?  Some people feel they're too powerful, but I like them for a high-dex character.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 14, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Fellow players, if Masleh approves of partial saves and BAB then take this into consideration:
> 
> Remember that with Partial Saves you do not add a +2 bonus to a good save more than once. Figure your saves easily like this:
> 
> ...




*thumbs towards Erudite* what he said.  



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> My question: Does a greater mark of passage: Teleport count as being able to cast Teleport for the purpose of the Wayfarer Guide PrC?




It's enough to get you into the class, yes.  The rest of your story checks out fine, Gavin looks like a good addition so feel free to stat him up & load him to the Rogues gallery.



			
				Icycool said:
			
		

> Masleh, I'm thinking of shooting for a dwarven (Wizard/Runesmith/Cataclysm Mage) on one side, and a (Cleric) on the other side. I know you don't want to talk mechanics, but I wanted to make sure you were ok with a Dwarven wizard before I went ahead and created a background.




The class outline sounds fine, proceed with the rest as you wish.

-I'll be at work & unable to post untill late tonight, my apologies for the delay


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 14, 2005)

Just for info purposes:  Gavin D'Orien is going to be a Fighter4/Mark of Passage Heir 4 and Conjurer(no illusion/necro) 8.  He will probably qualify as a frontline, or at least second line fighter.  His AC won't be bad (full plate+shield), and he'll be able to dish some damage with his bastard sword.  His spell selection will be primarily mobility enhancement (featherfall, dimension door, swift fly, swift expeditious retreat, teleport, etc.) to reflect his House Orien wizard's training, with secondary focus on utility and buff spells.  He will not have much in the way of nuking power...though a well-placed Still Spell will let him do a little of that.

He, basically, will have made a career on either getting into tough fights quickly as extra support, or finding those who are in a tough situation and getting them an Evac.

his line: "I can either get you there quickly, or get you out faster...but you gotta let me take the long way once."


----------



## JimAde (Oct 14, 2005)

Shaggy: My character (Caspar) is looking like a dex-fighter/sorcerer who brings the boom.  I'm also relying on Still Spell and wand creation to get around ASF.  Just a heads-up.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 14, 2005)

The Dwarf I'm looking to play (Wodrix Stonejudge) is going to be a cleric on one side and a wizard/runesmith on the other, so he'll be walking around in heavy armor with shield.  He'll be as much a fighter as a cleric is.  So not terrific on the front line, but not bad either.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 14, 2005)

ok here is a shot-in-the-dark backstory, let me know what ya'll think please 

also what system for char generation are we using for charecters?


a0x3 stood by silently, watching the fight before him.  Two human fighters, armed with staffs, were sparring.  a0x3 could tell from their basic movements that both were masters of their craft.  a0x3 studied their movements for a moment, taking in the flow of battle.  Quickly calculating the flows from both combatants, a0x3 theorized that the man in silver would win shortly.


	True to his prediction, the man in silver won shortly after.  Looking around, he spotted a0x3 standing to the side.  A big grin split his face as he trotted over.


"Welcome back my friend!" said the man "How did the trip go?"
"Good enough" a0x3 replied "had a few problems with some bandits attacking the priests under my care, but nothing that your teachings could not handle."
"my teachings?" the man laughed "You have embraced them and turned them into your own, in many ways expanding on what I taught you.  Well since you are back, would you care to spar?"
"No, but thank you for the offer." a0x3 replied, sadly. "I have a message for you from the magistrate who governed the priests I escorted."
"Ah do you? Well let me go change and then I’ll look over that letter."



	The man waked away briskly, heading towards his office.  a0x3 watched him go, then turned his attention back to the sparring ring.  His memories of the place were almost all he had.  What he did remember of his past was fragmented.  What was clear was that he was in a great battle, and that he was a leader in that battle, and that they had been crushed absolutely.  He knew almost nothing else, until he was reactivated by the man in silver.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 15, 2005)

OK, here is my submission.

I see my character as an ascetic follower of the silver flame. He's a monk/psion, with the vow of poverty feat. 

I know little of the Emberron campaign setting (although I own the book) so any assistance in the background will be appreciated.

Please let me know if the concept is accepted. I'll wait for approval before continuing working on the character.

Thanks & cheers,

SG

[sblock]
*Name:* Kalandar the enlightened
*Class:* Monk 8 / Psion 8
*Race:* Human
*Size:* M
*Gender:* male
*Alignment:* LG
*Deity:* Silver flame

*Str:* 10 (+0)
*Dex:* 14 (+2)
*Con:* 14 (+2)                       
*Int:* 14 (+2)
*Wis:* 18 (+4)                
*Cha:* 14 (+2)

*Level:* 8     
*BAB:* +6

*Reach :* 5ft

*Speed:* 50
*Init:* + 2


*HP:* TBD


```
[b]Total [/b] Base Armor  Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  exalted  insight  Deflection[/B]
[b]AC:  25[/b]      10    +0    +0   +2   +0   +1     +6       +5         +1     

[B]Touch:[/B] 18               
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17
```



```
Base    Mod     misc    [B]Total[/B]
Fort:...+6......+2......+1.........+9				
Ref:....+6......+2......+1.........+9				
Will:...+6......+4......+1.........+11*  

Notes: 
* Additional +2 against school of enchantement from Still mind
* Additional +1 so spells and spell like effects (nimph's kiss)

immune to detect thoughts, discern lies and detection of alignment from vow of poverty feat
Evasion class ability 

Misc: +1 from vow of poverty
Purity of Body (Ex): immunity to all diseases except for supernatural and magical diseases.
```


*Weapon:* unarmed strike
*Attack:* +12/+7 hit, 1d10+3/1d10+3 damage

*Weapon:*  unarmed strike with flurry of blows
*Attack:* +11/+11/+6 to hit, 1d10+3/1d10+3/1d10+3 damage

*Weapon, ranged:*  Dagger
*Attack:* +13 to hit, 1d4+1 damage, 19-20/x2, 10 ft., Piercing or slashing


Note: 
To hit: base +4 (wis-from intuitive strike feat) +1 (magic, from vow of poverty) +1 weapon focus
Damage: +1 (magic, from vow of poverty) +2 (weapon specialization)
Flurry of blows: +5/+5/0

*Languages:* Common, Dwarf, Elf 

*Racial features:* 
4 skill points at 1st level
+1 skill point per level
bonus feat at 1st level

*Class Features, monk:* 
flurry of blows, unarmed strike, evasion, Still mind, Ki strike (magic), slow fall 40 ft., Wholeness of body

*Class Features, psion:* 
Psionic powers
PP:



*Feats:* 
- Sacred vow (level 1): +2 perfection bonus on diplomacy checks
- vow of poverty (human bonus feat): 
- Nimph's kiss (Sacred vow 1st level bonus feat): +1
- Up the wall (Psion 1st level bonus): movement on vertical surface

- Unarmed strike (monk 1st level)
- Stunning fists (monk 1st level bonus feat)
- Combat reflexes (monk 2nd level bonus feat): additional AoO = dex bonus
- Nimbus of light (Sacred vow 2nd level bonus feat): Shed light as a lamp at will (bright light 5ft, shadowy illumination 5 ft), +2 diplomacy & sense motive checks with good creatures

- Weapon focus - unarmed strike (3rd level bonus feat)
- Intuitive attack (Sacred vow 4th level bonus feat): use wis bonus instead of str bonus for attacks
- TBD (Psion 5th level bonus)
- Improved trip (monk 6th level bonus feat)

- Weapon specialization - unarmed strike (6th level bonus feat)
- Touch of golden ice (Sacred vow 6th level bonus feat)
- Holy radiance (Sacred vow 8th level bonus feat): 1d4 damage to all undead within 10ft



```
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 85 [level 1: 4*(4 base monk +2 int) +4 human +1 nimph's kiss, levels 2-8: (4 base monk +2 int) +1 human +1 nimph's kiss]

Skills                       Total    Ranks  Mod     Misc  
Balance (Dex)                +13      +9      +2     +2 tumble synergy
Concentration (Con)          +12      +10     +2		
Diplomacy (Cha)              +8*      +0      +2     +2 (nimph's kiss) +2sacred vow  +2 sense motive synergy   * +2 with good creatures (nimbus of light)
Hide (Dex)                   +11      +9      +2 
Jump (Str)                   +11      +9      +0     +2 tumble synergy
Listen (Wis)                 +14      +10     +4 
Move Silently (Dex)          +11      +9      +2               
Sense Motive (Wis)           +14      +10     +4     +2 with good creatures (nimbus of light) 
Spot (Wis)                   +14      +10     +4
Tumble (Dex)                 +14      +10     +2     +2 jump synergy  

Note+ +2 to cha related checks (nimph's kiss)
```

*Age:* Age: 19
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 160lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* black
*Skin:* tanned

*Background*
Ascetic monk of the silver flame. 


*Equipment*
Soft leather boots
Monk's tunic
Belt with pouch (contains Marbles & caltrops)
dagger
[/sblock]


----------



## obi459 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Ratcatcher*

Masleh, I decided to have propose a human bounty hunter. Here’s my concept, enjoy:

          Ratcatcher’s parents were bounty hunters, until that tragic day. His parents were catching the most ugly, vile, and evil scum you ever can imagine. Just a second more to catch a renegade dwarf, and then a “SLASH SLASH!” Both parents fell to the ground. 
          It was hard for him to live. He lost his home, and learned to live on his own. After a while he took up the life of a bounty hunter. He became what he is today because he wants revenge on the mystery criminal. His personality is that he is serious and never finds anything amusing, except when it involved dwarves. He does not trust any dwarf, and finds reasons not to like them.
          Ratcatcher seeks to find and hunt his mysterious dwarf down. He is saving his bounties to pay a cleric to use magic to find that dwarf.  Deep down in his heart he is nicer than he seems. He gives some of his money to the orphanage he sometimes grew up in. He is now 32.  He is always dusty from the road, with a chain wrapped around his right forearm, with a scruffy appearance.

*Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Bounty Hunter 3//Rogue 8*
Chain-fighter tripper combat style.

Thanks
Obi459


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry. ignore this I really want to play but don't have the time.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 16, 2005)

Oskar Mroranon, Visionary of the Church of the Sovereign Host.

Oskar has had visions for as long as he can remember.  At a young age, the sect of the Church of the Sovereign Host in the Mror Holds took a keen interest in him.  He was taken in by them for examination, and later, when it was determined that he was not possessed, training.  His keen interest and natural scholarly abilities served him well, and he rose through the ranks in the church.  His skills in divination were nearly unsurpassed, and his knowledge of all manner of topics proved quite useful.  As his knowledge and power grew, he sought out one of the few arcane tutors in the Mror Holds, a gnome wizard by the name of Graflith.  With his aid, Oskar became quite adept in the ways of wizardry, and did a fair amount of travelling.  During a foray into a ruined temple in the Mournlands, a vision led him to discover a dwarven tome detailing some of the practices of rune magic.  The tome also contained many writings on topics that the Church would consider heretical.  He has kept his discovery a secret, even from his superiors in the church, for fear that an inquisitor might use it as a reason to declare him a heretic.  Secretly, he believes that knowledge of these dark topics could help his people in the times to come, and takes any opportunity he can to leave on archeological expeditions to various sites in the hopes he can find out more.

Oskar's skills have made him highly sought after by those who can afford the donations for his services.  Several wealthy bankers, clergy, and clan leaders have sought him out to cast and interpret the runes for them on a variety of subjects ranging from where to invest, what political rivals to trust, and even how best to impress a love interest.  While his readings are just as sufficiently cryptic as most others, his reputation grown all the same.

He now sits as a prelate in the church, and is currently based in Korunda Gate.  He serves as an advisor to the arbiter of the Iron Council.

Oskar is of average height and weight, by dwarven standards.  As is typical with the Mror dwarves, he clothes himself in finery and jewelry, with a particular fascination for necklaces, amulets, and the like.  When he ventures into dangerous territory, he usually favors wearing a suit of mithril full plate that was given to him as a thank you from the last arbiter of the Iron Council.  He wears a pensive, thoughtful expression on his face, although anyone not accustomed to dwarves might think it dour.  He has a thirst for knowledge that is almost unusual for one of his kind, and he pursues it passionately.

--------------------------------
I'm shooting for (Wizard 5/Runesmith 2/Cataclysm Mage 1) on one side, and (Cleric 5/Divine Oracle 3) on the other side.

Question, how are we doing attributes?  Rolling method? Point buy?


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i'm more familiar with the races of eberron than i am the settings, so for FLF i'd go with a warforged monk/fighter.   all i really need is a place to start for my backstory.





I got your e-mail, you can expect a reply sometime this Sunday night



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking my homebrew. It's a pretty standard-issue D&D world, which is to say nothing like Eberron. Much lower magic, so this guy would have been considered a pretty powerful caster there. Since you want him to be a social power here, I'll make sure to give him a high Diplomacy (the other bonus skill I'll take) and say he's ingratiated himself as a lieutenant to some local power broker (one of the trade houses, maybe?).
> 
> Do you have an objection to the Orb spells from Complete Arcane? Some people feel they're too powerful, but I like them for a high-dex character.




Great so far, and I'm fine with the orb spells, but you're going to need a reason to be of intrest once inside Eberron   

JimAde only [sblock]basic info can be found here on what history you should know is here http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/eb/20040608a and the info on Dragonmarks may be found here http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=94216  The short of my mentioning dragonmarks is that they're very linked to Eberron and its metaplot,  a stranger whose wound up on Eberron through planar breach (an event almost unheard of) manifesting an Abberant Dragonmark (a dragon mark unaffilliated with a particular house) is a once in the entiriety of Eberrons existance event.  The begining of this game will be focused on a cross-cosmology planar breach (Eberron has an alterante cosmology then the Great Wheel of D&D fare) and the intrigue surrounding it.  Since you'll be playing a cross-planar outsider anyway I could have you appear at the same time as the incident.  You'll have a greater connection to the story line, but you'll be farther in the spotlight and will have to take the feat Abberant Mark.  This feat allows you to cast one listed 1st level spell -I can give you the list if you decide to take the feat.  Using this history could also get you a patronage by Morgrave University or any number of intrested wealthy scholar (there's plenty of those in the settting).  If all this is too much to worry about for you we can work out a differint backstory[/sblock]



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Just for info purposes: Gavin D'Orien is going to be a Fighter4/Mark of Passage Heir 4 and Conjurer(no illusion/necro) 8. He will probably qualify as a frontline, or at least second line fighter. His AC won't be bad (full plate+shield), and he'll be able to dish some damage with his bastard sword. His spell selection will be primarily mobility enhancement (featherfall, dimension door, swift fly, swift expeditious retreat, teleport, etc.) to reflect his House Orien wizard's training, with secondary focus on utility and buff spells. He will not have much in the way of nuking power...though a well-placed Still Spell will let him do a little of that.
> 
> He, basically, will have made a career on either getting into tough fights quickly as extra support, or finding those who are in a tough situation and getting them an Evac.




Sounds like a great character, you're fine for inclusion, feel free to post 'im on the Rogues Gallery.  



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> The Dwarf I'm looking to play (Wodrix Stonejudge) is going to be a cleric on one side and a wizard/runesmith on the other, so he'll be walking around in heavy armor with shield. He'll be as much a fighter as a cleric is. So not terrific on the front line, but not bad either.




Due to the last two characters recieved I don't think it's going to be much of a problem, I'll bring in a NPC to aid the party if things get really overbalanced, but it looks as if we'll be fine.



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ok here is a shot-in-the-dark backstory, let me know what ya'll think please
> 
> also what system for char generation are we using for charecters? _snip_




I like it so far, we'll go over the where, when and why of his deactivation and reactivation via E-mail.  Point buy system w/38 to spend, 36,000 gp for your character, and HD calculations at 3/4th + con modifier (a d4=3 hp, d6=4 hp, d8=6 hp, etc)



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, here is my submission.
> 
> I see my character as an ascetic follower of the silver flame. He's a monk/psion, with the vow of poverty feat.
> 
> ...




The concept is approved, though there are a couple of things we're going to need to flesh out.  Psoinics are unusual outside of Riedra and Khalshatar, some explination might or might not be required ((I'll need to check back with the Eberron setting books) and Nymphs Kiss I have a slight problem with.  You can keep it's +2 bonus to Cha related skills, but the extra skill point per level feature I'm removing for balance concerns.  The +1 bonus on saving throws against spells functions only against fae or evil descriptor (not simply spells cast by evil characters) spells.  We'll work on the fae that's associated with that feat when we flesh out the rest of your character.  

Lastly, vow of poverty is a very powerful feat, so I'm more strict on what does and does not violate the vow then even what's described in the book.  Your portion of recieved treasure is meted out to charity and other works of good, not spread around the rest of the party.  Secondly, the exalted bonus to armor class, due to it's similarity to the AC gained from being a monk, is halved.  



			
				Obi459 said:
			
		

> Masleh, I decided to have propose a human bounty hunter. Here’s my concept, enjoy: _snip_




The bare bones of the character concept works, & I like the imagery. but I'm going to need alot more in terms of how he relates to the game world, and his place in it.  Country, orginizations, etc.  How familiar are you with the Eberron setting?



			
				Icycool said:
			
		

> I'm shooting for (Wizard 5/Runesmith 2/Cataclysm Mage 1) on one side, and (Cleric 5/Divine Oracle 3) on the other side.
> 
> Question, how are we doing attributes? Rolling method? Point buy?




Point buy, 38.  What book is the Runesmith from?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> The concept is approved, though there are a couple of things we're going to need to flesh out.  Psoinics are unusual outside of Riedra and Khalshatar, some explination might or might not be required ((I'll need to check back with the Eberron setting books) and Nymphs Kiss I have a slight problem with.  You can keep it's +2 bonus to Cha related skills, but the extra skill point per level feature I'm removing for balance concerns.  The +1 bonus on saving throws against spells functions only against fae or evil descriptor (not simply spells cast by evil characters) spells.  We'll work on the fae that's associated with that feat when we flesh out the rest of your character.
> 
> Lastly, vow of poverty is a very powerful feat, so I'm more strict on what does and does not violate the vow then even what's described in the book.  Your portion of recieved treasure is meted out to charity and other works of good, not spread around the rest of the party.  Secondly, the exalted bonus to armor class, due to it's similarity to the AC gained from being a monk, is halved.
> 
> Point buy, 38.




Hey Masleh!

No problem, I'll halve the AC bonus of the VoP feat also, I'm dropping nimph's kiss (too complicated for the backstory) and will take "sanctify martial strike" instead (+1 damage to evil creatures or +1d4 to evil outsiders and evil undead).

My character will be very involved with the poor of whichever city we start in. He sees himself as a protector, that limits the amount of corruption the most vulnerable souls are subject to. Actually, the 9th level feat he'll take is "leadership", with the goal of starting a small organization that helps the poor and the helpless. All money earned in the adventure will go to that end.

For the psionics, I always felt that monks and psionics went well together. I basically saw his psionic power having been born from his dedication to the ascetic lifestyle and the enightnement it brought him. Please let me know if you want to add to this backstory to justify his mind-powers.

I'll have my character mechanically finished within the next couple of days. Please feel free to give me any background bits that fit your campaign and will allow my character to just jump in.

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2005)

OK, my character's up.

I tweaked the feats. The biggest differences is that I swapped weapon specialization for the leadership feat. So, my character now has followers. I felt it was appropriate, given the "holy" feel I gave him (nimbus of light, stigmata, etc...).

Anyways, I wrote up a VERY bare bones background. Masleh, please let me know if you need me to write up more or if you want to add to it. Since I don't know that much about Emberron, I created a backstory that would make things easier.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 17, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Point buy, 38.  What book is the Runesmith from?




Runesmith is from Races of Stone.  It allows you to replace the somatic component of an arcane spell with an additional material component (carved runes and such) - I'm not sure if this requires two free hands or not.  Take note that this would allow him to cast arcane spells in armor with no Arcane Spell Failure chance.  I'll understand if you don't want me to take that, and if not, let me know, as I'll probably make some big changes.

I'll need to know what the actual pre-requisites are for Cataclysm mage, so that I can make the character.  Also, is Cataclysm Mage a full casting progression prestige class?  I'll also need the BAB, Saves, and abilities for the first level of the class.

What book is Cataclysm Mage in?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok, here's what I've got so far, mechanically.  Description, background, etc. to follow.  Couple of non-standard things: I took the Craft Wand feat and took a wand at half GP cost.  If that's not OK, let me know and I'll do something else.  I also tried to cheap out on a spell effect on the armor by cutting down the charges.  Again, if that's not OK I'll be glad to remove it:

Caspar Hauser
Male Human Fighter-Sorcerer 8
Alignment:	Chaotic Good

Abilities
*STR *10 (+0)  (2 points)
*DEX *16(18) (+4) (6 points + 2 level bumps + 2 magic)
*CON *14 (+2) (6 points)
*INT *14 (+2) (6 points)
*WIS *10 (+0) (2 points)
*CHA *18 (+4) (16 points) 

*Hit Dice:* 8d10 + 16, 75 HP
*Initiative:* +4 

*AC:* 20 (flatfooted 16, touch 14) +4 Dex, +6 Armor

*Attack:*	Lightning rapier +14 melee (1d6+1 P + 1d6 Elec 15-20/x2)
OR Thunder dagger +13 melee (1d4+1 S 19-20/x2)
OR Thunder +13 ranged (1d4+1 S 19-20/x2)

*Full Attack:* Lightning rapier +12/+7 melee (1d6+1 P + 1d6 Elec 15-20/x2) AND Thunder dagger +11 melee (1d4+1 S 19-20/x2) (rolled as +12/+11/+7, generally)

*Saves:* 	Fortitude: +6, Reflex: +6, Will: +6 

*Feats*
Least Dragonmark of Forces (1st character level)
Lesser Dragonmark of Forces (Human Bonus Feat)
Still Spell (3rd character level)
Craft Wand (6th character level)
Combat Expertise (Fighter level 1)
Two-Weapon Fighting (Fighter level 2)
Weapon Finesse (Fighter level 4)
Weapon Focus (Rapier) (Fighter level 6)
Improved Critical (Rapier) (Fighter level 8)

*Skills	*
Additional class skills for fighter levels are Tumble and Diplomacy.  6 skill points per level due to Int and +2 for fighter.  Total 66 points.

Tumble +17 (11 ranks, +2 synergy)
Diplomacy +15 (11)
Concentration +13 (11)
Knowledge(Arcana) +13 (11)
Spellcraft +15 (11 ranks, +2 synergy)
Jump +7 (5 ranks, +2 synergy)
Craft(Glassworking) +8 (6)
Spot +2 (Familiar)
Listen +2 (Familiar)

*Possessions*
Elven Chain +1 (7850 GP)
----Protection from Energy, CL 6, 10 charges
----Arcane Spell Failure 20%
----Armor Check Penalty -2
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000 GP)
Lightning (10340 GP)
----+1 Cold Iron Shocking rapier
Thunder (8322 GP)
----+1 Alchemical Silver Thundering dagger
Wand – Scorching Ray (CL 7) Crafted (5250 GP)
Cash	238 GP
Total Spent: 	 36000

*Spells	*
Spells per Day: 6/7/7/6/3  DC:14 + spell level
Sorcerer Spells Known:
Level 0: Arcane Mark, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Prestidigitation, Touch of Fatigue 
Level 1: Charm Person, Floating Disk, Jump, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike 
Level 2: Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Web 
Level 3: Summon Monster III, Haste 
Level 4: Enervation

*Familiar*
Hreadsweng (Swift Strike)
Tiny Karmelisk
*Hit Dice*: 8 (effective)
*Hit Points*: 37
*Attack*: Talons +11 melee (1d4-2 20/x2)
*Saves*: Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +8
*Feats*: Alertness, Weapon Finesse
*Skills*: 
Tumble +16 (11 ranks, +2 synergy)
Diplomacy +11 (11) (for use on other avians)
Concentration +11 (11)
Knowledge(Arcana) +10 (11)
Spellcraft +12 (11 ranks, +2 synergy)
Jump +5 (5 ranks, +2 synergy)
Craft(Glassworking) +8 (6)
Listen +4
Spot +16

Hraedsweng is a karmelisk.  These small dragon-like predators are native to the Slayworth mountains and the surrounding forests.  Though they look like dragons and can fly, karmelisks are not dragons and have no magical abilities or unusal intelligence.  A karmelisk is about the same size as a large falcon.

Karmelisks occur in a stunning variety of colors, but Hraedsweng's fine scales are primarily blue, shading to purple along his spine.

*Description*
Caspar is a tall, lithe man of about 30.  He has long flowing black hair generally held in a ponytail with a leather cord, emerald green eyes and a pencil-thin mustache.  He dresses well whenever possible and takes great pride in his dashing appearance.  His karmelisk companion usually perches on a leather pad Caspar wears on his right shoulder.

*Background*
Caspar Hauser was born in the city of Linnburg on the border between Osserik and Graesholm.  His father worked the city docks while his mother tended the family and made a few coins by embroidery.  They weren’t wealthy by any means, but Caspar never went hungry either.  Even as a child, he made an impression with his unusual intensity.  He also possessed an unusual sinuous birthmark stretching from his chest, up his neck onto his cheek.  As he got older, the mark became more and more distinct, until by the time he was a young man it was clearly visible as a rampant dragon silhouette.  What meaning this might have he never knew, but as his sorcerous powers began to manifest in his teens, everyone assumed the two were related.

Caspar grew up idolizing the Skyhawks.  These elite palace guards (who served the city’s ruler, the Duchess Henrietta) were renowned not only for their skill with the blade but also their strict code of honor and heroic actions.  Their highest officers commanded from the backs of swift hippogriffs and wielded mighty spells alongside their weapons.  As soon as he was old enough, he petitioned to join their ranks.  His natural athleticism, charm and his emerging sorcerous powers virtually assured his acceptance.  Everything went well during his training, but the final step of his indoctrination was an interview with the Duchess.  To Caspar’s dismay, she didn’t seem very impressed with him and, in the end, he was dismissed.  The only explanation he received was that the duchess found him “unsuitable.”
Infuriated by this unprecedented rejection, he left Linnburg to seek his fortune down the river.  Eventually he signed on as a mercenary in the ranks of a rising baron named Etienne Valmont.  Valmont clearly recognized Caspar’s talents and potential, and showered his new vassal with praise and rewards.  Caspar rose to a position of prominence under Valmont, eventually becoming privy to his private plans.
Caspar did not like what he heard.  He realized that Valmont’s meteoric rise was partly due to pacts he had made with dark things from beyond the mortal realm.  When Valmont realized that Caspar was not on board with the agenda, he had the young sorcerer siezed and promised him that he would still play a large role in Valmont’s success.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 17, 2005)

I can have Gavin all stated out in the next couple of days....just so you know I am still interested.

Is human paragon from Unearthed Arcana allowed?


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OK, my character's up.
> 
> I tweaked the feats. The biggest differences is that I swapped weapon specialization for the leadership feat. So, my character now has followers. I felt it was appropriate, given the "holy" feel I gave him (nimbus of light, stigmata, etc...).
> 
> ...



 I checked over  the character, mechanicly he's sound.  As far as his backstory goes 

Steve Gorak only [sblock] The chruch of the Silver Flame is based upon the sacrifice of a Saint and a Coutal's sacrifice in the country of Thrane, which also maintains the majority of its followers on the continent of Khorvaire (the central playing area of Eberron).  You may link Kalandars psionic ability with the coutals own psionic natures, which also increases the significance of the monestary.  However you should be informed that Eberron is unique in it's treatment of clerics, they need not share the alignment of their faith; this is espescially apparent in the Silver Flame.  Since we'll be starting in Sharn (a metropolis on the southern tip of Breland)  we could have Kalandar in Sharn to investigate suspected corruption within the citys chruch.   To name names, the Archheirophant Ythana Morr is suspected of trafficing with fiends.  However, only the Keeper of the Flame (11 year old Jaela Daran, head of the Church in a spiritual sense) is possessed of this knowledge spoken to her directly from the Flame itself, but is afraid of ramifications from the Council of Cardinals should she move directly against Ythana.  Towards this end she has requested your aid rooting out the Archheirophants corruption.  Since your character wishes to bolster charity within the city, it makes an admirable front for his true purpose in Sharn, and gets him in close contact with Ythana.  Of course is this balks with your picture of the character, or doesn't fit with your play style, we can work out an alternate history.  

Secondly, Kalandar is abit high of level and abilities to have spent the entirety of his life in monestary.  Though he may still hail from a monestary and keep residence within its confines, I'd prefer him to have an active past more in fitting with his high level.  There are many avenues for this in the setting, but perhaps the easiest to use would be The Last War, a conflict that raged across the continent of Khorvaire for the past hundred years and ended only two years ago, could provide many avenues of work for Kalandar.  While unlikely for him to take direct action on any side, Kalandars talents could have been put to use aiding refugees, stoping unchecked merecenaries, or providing aide to war torn regions of Thrane (given the length of time the conflict went on, and the power used during its span, there's a lot of these)  

After dealing with these two considerations your backstory should be pretty well finished[/sblock]


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

Accidental Double post, mods please delete


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Runesmith is from Races of Stone.  It allows you to replace the somatic component of an arcane spell with an additional material component (carved runes and such) - I'm not sure if this requires two free hands or not.  Take note that this would allow him to cast arcane spells in armor with no Arcane Spell Failure chance.  I'll understand if you don't want me to take that, and if not, let me know, as I'll probably make some big changes.
> 
> I'll need to know what the actual pre-requisites are for Cataclysm mage, so that I can make the character.  Also, is Cataclysm Mage a full casting progression prestige class?  I'll also need the BAB, Saves, and abilities for the first level of the class.
> 
> What book is Cataclysm Mage in?




I'll take a look at the Runesmith when I browse through Waldens today, expect an awnser on whether or not you may use it this evening.

Every level but 1st is a spell progression for the class.  Base attack bonus and saves are equal to that of a wizard, knowledge planes and history require 8 ranks in each.  Mechanicly Last, you're required to be able to cast at least 3rd level spells.  On the flavor side, you're required have been given a vision of future events related to yourself.  You may either create a vision of your own, or we can work one out that suits the campaign.

They gain 2+int modifier sp/level, with concentration; craft; decipher script; knowledge (arcana); knowldege (history); Knowldege (Planes); profession; and spellcraft on their class list.  Their HD is a d4.

The Cataclysm Mage may be found in The Explorers Handbook.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 17, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at the class when I browse through Waldens today, but it's probably sound.
> 
> Every level but 1st is a spell progression for the class.  Base attack bonus and saves are equal to that of a wizard, knowledge planes and history require 8 ranks in each.  Mechanicly Last, you're required to be able to cast at least 3rd level spells.  On the flavor side, you're required have been given a vision of future events related to yourself.  You may either create a vision of your own, or we can work one out that suits the campaign.
> 
> The Cataclysm Mage may be found in The Explorers Handbook.




As far as the vision is concerned, I'd prefer it to be one that suits the campaign.  Was everything in the backstory acceptable?  I tried to make him somebody important, and yet able to get out and about if needed.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Ok, here's what I've got so far, mechanically.  Description, background, etc. to follow.  Couple of non-standard things: I took the Craft Wand feat and took a wand at half GP cost.  If that's not OK, let me know and I'll do something else.  I also tried to cheap out on a spell effect on the armor by cutting down the charges.  Again, if that's not OK I'll be glad to remove it:
> 
> _*snip*_




Class looks okay mechanicly, excpet you need to specify the substituded energy in your feat selection.  Have you seen the sblock directed towards you on the first page?

The wands may be crafted at 1/2 cost, but the experience cost to craft them must also be taken into account.  Everyone is starting with 32,000 exp points (the midpoint between 8th and 9th level) so if you want to stay at equivalent level with everyone else you may spend no more then a net of 4,000 points in your crafted equipment.  The wand like armor affect is fine with me.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I can have Gavin all stated out in the next couple of days....just so you know I am still interested.
> 
> Is human paragon from Unearthed Arcana allowed?




Glad to hear it.

Human Paragon is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 17, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> As far as the vision is concerned, I'd prefer it to be one that suits the campaign.  Was everything in the backstory acceptable?  I tried to make him somebody important, and yet able to get out and about if needed.




Very well, we'll work out the exacts of the vision over the course of this week.

The backstory was excellent, Oskar will fit in with the direction of the campaign acceptably.
You can post him to the Rouges Gallery after I take a look at the Runesmith class.  (leaving presently, you'll have your awnser late this evening)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 17, 2005)

hey just a quick post b4 work, my e-mail is red3055@hotmail.com, contact me there please


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> I checked over  the character, mechanicly he's sound.  As far as his backstory goes
> 
> Steve Gorak only [sblock] The chruch of the Silver Flame is based upon the sacrifice of a Saint and a Coutal's sacrifice in the country of Thrane, which also maintains the majority of its followers on the continent of Khorvaire (the central playing area of Eberron).  You may link Kalandars psionic ability with the coutals own psionic natures, which also increases the significance of the monestary.  However you should be informed that Eberron is unique in it's treatment of clerics, they need not share the alignment of their faith; this is espescially apparent in the Silver Flame.  Since we'll be starting in Sharn (a metropolis on the southern tip of Breland)  we could have Kalandar in Sharn to investigate suspected corruption within the citys chruch.   To name names, the Archheirophant Ythana Morr is suspected of trafficing with fiends.  However, only the Keeper of the Flame (11 year old Jaela Daran, head of the Church in a spiritual sense) is possessed of this knowledge spoken to her directly from the Flame itself, but is afraid of ramifications from the Council of Cardinals should she move directly against Ythana.  Towards this end she has requested your aid rooting out the Archheirophants corruption.  Since your character wishes to bolster charity within the city, it makes an admirable front for his true purpose in Sharn, and gets him in close contact with Ythana.  Of course is this balks with your picture of the character, or doesn't fit with your play style, we can work out an alternate history.
> 
> ...





For Masleh's eyes only!
[sblock]
I definitely like the idea of working directly for Jaela Daran. Maybe Kalandar received a vision  and petitioned to meet Jaela, and this is when she asked him to investigate Ythana.

Also, I like the idea of him having made a noame for himself during the end of the Last War. 

I'll review Kalandar's feat, skill and power selection so it better fits with this twist.
Thanks for the input!

Cheers,

SG

[/sblock]


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at the Runesmith when I browse through Waldens today, expect an awnser on whether or not you may use it this evening.




I browsed through it, and it does create a problem when included with the Ghestalt system, however there's a few ways to work around this.  Since the primary mitigating factor of the class is a loss of spellcasting level or feat expenditure, we'll use those in a way differint then that handled by the prestige class (since you have heavy armor proficiency thanks to the ghestalt system).  Either the class offers spell casting progression at every level but 1st, *or* you're required to take two feats to simulate the costs of taking armor proficiency heavy. (you may change their name or create alternate (but equally low benefit and related theme) affects of the feats if you wish, though I retain right to dissalow the changes)

*Sigilcraft* 
Preq. Craft (stonecutting or calligraphy) 3 ranks
Benefit: you gain a +2 bonus to decipher script and spellcraft checks when the spell in question is _Symbol_, _Sepia Snake Symbol_, or any other spell with a material written form.

*Hermetic Spells* 
Preq. Sigilcraft
Benefit: you may cast spells with an additonal written in air componet, though this requires a full round action.  Any spell cast with this componet gains a +2 bonus against being dispelled, and a +1 bonus on either caster level or save DC if the spell contains a material written form (as those mentioned in Sigilcraft.

Either option, or simply switching prestige classes, is available.  The options are there because I hate to see a character concept abandoned because of balance issues.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> For Masleh's eyes only!
> [sblock]
> I definitely like the idea of working directly for Jaela Daran. Maybe Kalandar received a vision  and petitioned to meet Jaela, and this is when she asked him to investigate Ythana.
> 
> ...




cool


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 18, 2005)

If there is still room, I have a concept for a character that I would like to try in your game. The character would be a kalashtar ranger/psion(nomad). 

As a young kalashtar in the Sharn enclave, Korantash knew what it was like to be a member of a hunted people but was never content to just hide. His fierce spirit always strove to find a way to strike back at those who would threaten him, his people, or any who were weaker and unable to defend themselves. This fierceness of spirit brought him to the attention of the sect of kalashtar who called themselves shadow walkers.

The shadow walkers helped Korantash to develope the skills to carry the fight to their enemies training him in the arts of combat and the hunt while teaching him how to strengthen the bond with his own quori spirit to open up the vistas of the mind. The teachings found fertile ground and Korantash quickly became competant enough to join the shadow walkers in some of their raids.


This is just the bare beginning for the character. If it looks like a concept that would work with your game, we can flesh it out more completely to mesh more fully with the other characters and your vision of the world, but I am out of time for tonight.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Class looks okay mechanicly, excpet you need to specify the substituded energy in your feat selection.  Have you seen the sblock directed towards you on the first page?




No, I didn't see that.  Lots of posts on this thread and I missed it.  I've read it now, and I think it's a great idea!  Do you want me to sblock the feat in question on my character sheet?   I'll read the stuff you linked and write up my background appropriately.  Very cool.



			
				Masleh said:
			
		

> The wands may be crafted at 1/2 cost, but the experience cost to craft them must also be taken into account.  Everyone is starting with 32,000 exp points (the midpoint between 8th and 9th level) so if you want to stay at equivalent level with everyone else you may spend no more then a net of 4,000 points in your crafted equipment.  The wand like armor affect is fine with me.




Great.  Thanks.  I also realized that I haven't picked a familiar.  I'll do that as well, thought I'm not sure what I'll take yet.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

argh, two double posts on the same page  prolly not a good sign


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> If there is still room, I have a concept for a character that I would like to try in your game. The character would be a kalashtar ranger/psion(nomad).
> 
> As a young kalashtar in the Sharn enclave, Korantash knew what it was like to be a member of a hunted people but was never content to just hide. His fierce spirit always strove to find a way to strike back at those who would threaten him, his people, or any who were weaker and unable to defend themselves. This fierceness of spirit brought him to the attention of the sect of kalashtar who called themselves shadow walkers.
> 
> ...




Looks good so far, though there's a couple things we'll need to discuss further (probably in PM's or S blocks)

Alright, looks like 7, I'm closing up the thread for new players, with the exclusion of alternates.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 18, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Either option, or simply switching prestige classes, is available.  The options are there because I hate to see a character concept abandoned because of balance issues.




I'll go ahead and take the loss of a spellcasting level, and then take the Practiced Spellcaster (Wizard) feat.  I'll only have 3rd level arcane spells, but at least my caster level will be decent, and I'll still have one feat to spend on something fun, rather than on PrC prerequisites.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and take the loss of a spellcasting level, and then take the Practiced Spellcaster (Wizard) feat.  I'll only have 3rd level arcane spells, but at least my caster level will be decent, and I'll still have one feat to spend on something fun, rather than on PrC prerequisites.




Fair enough, that should take care of everything for you character.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

I've modified my character, removing Energy Substitution in favor of the feat we discussed.

I also added a familiar and modified the character appropriately.  I took a hawk familiar, but I was wondering if I could do something a little different.  In my game world I have a critter called a karmelisk, whose stats are effectively identical to a hawk, but it looks like a teeny dragon.  It's of the Animal type (not Dragon) and doesn't have any strange abilities.  I thought it might be cute if Caspar had one for a familiar.  Wouldn't change any game stats.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I've modified my character, removing Energy Substitution in favor of the feat we discussed.
> 
> I also added a familiar and modified the character appropriately.  I took a hawk familiar, but I was wondering if I could do something a little different.  In my game world I have a critter called a karmelisk, whose stats are effectively identical to a hawk, but it looks like a teeny dragon.  It's of the Animal type (not Dragon) and doesn't have any strange abilities.  I thought it might be cute if Caspar had one for a familiar.  Wouldn't change any game stats.




Okay.  

As for whether or not you should keep the feat secret, well that depends on how you want your character to be percieved. Jimade only: [sblock]You'll probably have more prestige in Sharn if the mark is public knowledge, also increasing the likelyhood that your character is seen as an oddity.  Btw, the spells available to the Abberant marked are burning hands, cause fear, charm person, chill touch, detect secret doors, feather fall, inflict light wounds, jump, light, pass with out trace, produce flame, sheild, and tensers floating disk.  As you gain levels new abilities may become avaialble realated to the mark you choose, at the cost of another feat slot.[/sblock]

Sure, feel free to use the custom familiar shape.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 18, 2005)

Good format on that character sheet Shaggy.  Looks sound, but I need to know what Heroic Metamagic does.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 18, 2005)

Use X action points to modify a spell you have prepared with a metamagic feat you know.  x=the modification to spell level, minimum 1.

For me, it means:  Use 1 action point: Ignore Arcane Spell failure when casting a single spell with a somatic component.

From Races of Ebberon

I still need to finish up my gear and encumberance.  Then I'll be done.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

At a glance I'd say very little overlap at all (and since your character is much better put together I'd be the one to change anyway  ).  All good.

Masleh, I'll go ahead and make my dragonmark public.  When you're a sorcerer from another dimension, it's all about the notoriety.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry for responding to my own post...

Masleh: I will need a little info about the available Aberrant dragonmarks.  If there's one in particular you want me to take, that's fine.  The SLA I'll get from it will probably be a lot less interesting than the social/political fallout.  

I definitely like the idea of being sponsored/studied by Morgrave University.  That would work fine for me.

Should I spend the ranks on the language?  I like the idea of having a funky accent.


----------



## obi459 (Oct 19, 2005)

> The bare bones of the character concept works, & I like the imagery. but I'm going to need alot more in terms of how he relates to the game world, and his place in it. Country, orginizations, etc. How familiar are you with the Eberron setting?




Masleh, I don't really know about Eberron,.But if you can give me some ideas then I could finish the concept.


        Obi459


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 19, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Looks good so far, though there's a couple things we'll need to discuss further (probably in PM's or S blocks)




Sounds good. Let me know what you need to discuss. As an alternative to PM's, my email is dracomeander(at)msn(dot)com.

Probably looking to take the Urban Ranger variant from the Unearthed Arcana. Given the nature of the kalashtar's enemies the Urban variant probably makes more sense.

Will begin working out more of Korantash's background and try to get it posted sometime tomorrow.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2005)

char sheet removed due to a few error's i'll repost after fixing them


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 20, 2005)

All of Gavin's stats are DONE(I think)

I still want to add the DCs for all of my spells, and put up stats for my familiar, Karrn the Conquerer,

Mournload metal (my Bastardsword) is from Magic of Eberron.  For weapons, it costs +700gp, and counts as silver or cold iron for overcoming DR of UNDEAD only.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok, Oskar Mroranon is up in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm not sure if the option I chose for Cataclysm Mage was appropriate, and I won't have access to an explorer's handbook for quite a while.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 20, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Use X action points to modify a spell you have prepared with a metamagic feat you know.  x=the modification to spell level, minimum 1.
> 
> For me, it means:  Use 1 action point: Ignore Arcane Spell failure when casting a single spell with a somatic component.
> 
> ...




Okay, that feat works.

Alright, starting gold is 36,000.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 20, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sorry for responding to my own post...
> 
> Masleh: I will need a little info about the available Aberrant dragonmarks.  If there's one in particular you want me to take, that's fine.  The SLA I'll get from it will probably be a lot less interesting than the social/political fallout.
> 
> ...




The SLA's available from the feat are listed in the spoiler block on page 61, but the
background on the abberant marks are pretty much unwritten, so pick which ever one you feel fits what your character is about, or reflects a certain theme, and we can work out the rest in game.

okay, a Morgrave sponsorship then.  We'll fill in the details soon.

since it's unlikely you'll know the languages from worlds away, yes.  It's likely that common will be the only language that's completely neccessary.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 20, 2005)

obi459 said:
			
		

> Masleh, I don't really know about Eberron,.But if you can give me some ideas then I could finish the concept.
> 
> 
> Obi459




Ok...*checks out Eberron Campaing setting and Sharn City of Towers.*  Our primary setting is the city of Sharn, so I'd like one or two of our characters to be natives of that metropolis.  There are a few ways we could work out a bounty hunter character, but probably the best way is to give your character a connection to one of the organized crime guilds.  The 4 guilds or "houses" are-

The Boromar Clan:  A typical mob like house of rogues, extortionists, smugglers, and rackateer's, the Boromar clan is headed by halflings and is also the citys largets font of organized crime.  They run a massive orginization that spans from not only the criminal underworld but uses bribes and blackmails in even the ruling council of the city.

Daask:  An agressive criminal group made up mostly of monsters from the country of Droaam, Daask has built itself up in the Khybers Gate and Malleons Gate wards for over 10 years.  Lately they have diversified their talents from not only "protection" rackets, but drug smuggling.  Daask is a powerful and much more aggressive group then Boromar, and the two have lately come to butting heads and open conflict in Sharn streets.  

House Tarkanan: a much smaller guild of assassins, Tarkanan has refused to take out contracts on any crime guild and has been able to stay out of the path of Boromar and Daask's war.  Tarkanan also has an intrest in bearers of Abberant dragonmarks.

The Tyrants:  The tyrants are a group of changelings who specialize in identity theft,  disguise, body doubles, and related acts.  Like Tarkanan they've managed to stay out of the guild war, and since their enterprises differ so much from Daask or Boronar it's unlikely that they'll be part of the conflict between them.

Probably your best bet for character development will be to play either an agent of Sharns watch dedicated to bringing down one of the crime families, or a rogue agent playing Daask and Clan Boromar against each other.  Given the current player line up now it's likely that you'll be an alternate (availiable for play only if I require more players or sudden room is created due to someone droping out.) I understand if you wish to go ahead and drop out now.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 20, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Let me know what you need to discuss. As an alternative to PM's, my email is dracomeander(at)msn(dot)com.
> 
> Probably looking to take the Urban Ranger variant from the Unearthed Arcana. Given the nature of the kalashtar's enemies the Urban variant probably makes more sense.
> 
> Will begin working out more of Korantash's background and try to get it posted sometime tomorrow.




Mechanicly I'm going to need you to focus on the rangers stealth abilities, as that's what the party is most lacking at this time.

Background & Flavor wise, I need some background on the Shadow Walkers.  Do they exist to counter Inspired agents in Sharn, or are they here simply to foster Kalshatar causes?  Are they aware of Inspired activity within Sharn?  What's the groups primary alignment and how concerned are they with the common citicezens of Sharn (at least the psionic ones)? (more later, I've got class to get to now)


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 20, 2005)

Masleh, with Sharn as the backdrop, I'll definitely be going with the Urban Ranger from UA. I have most of the framework for the character completed. I just have to choose powers and equipment. As I don't have the Sharn sourcebook, I would appreciate some suggestions before I write in anything in the background that would be inappropriate for your vision of the setting. I have ECS, Races of Eberron, and Magic of Eberron. I haven't picked up any of the other sourcebooks as I don't run Eberron, and the DM who does in my PnP group has requested that we don't pick up those other books.

Favored Enemies are Evil Outsiders and Aberrations. Things I'm working into the background include confrontations with cells of the Cult of the Dragon Below, Daask, and Inspired spies.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 20, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Mechanicly I'm going to need you to focus on the rangers stealth abilities, as that's what the party is most lacking at this time.
> 
> Background & Flavor wise, I need some background on the Shadow Walkers.  Do they exist to counter Inspired agents in Sharn, or are they here simply to foster Kalshatar causes?  Are they aware of Inspired activity within Sharn?  What's the groups primary alignment and how concerned are they with the common citicezens of Sharn (at least the psionic ones)? (more later, I've got class to get to now)




You posted while I was writing the post following yours. The character is definitely oriented toward stealth and observation.

My mistake the group is called the Shadow Watchers not the shadow walkers.

The Shadow Watchers are one of the two philosophical camps of the Kalashtar. They are mentioned in the Kalashtar chapter of Races of Eberron p.57 under the heading The Secret War. They comprise the smaller portion of the Kalashtar populace who believe it physical action against the manifestations of evil is not only called for but is necessary. They fight against not only the Dreaming Dark but also against any other group that serves evil they discover, such as the Lords of Dust or the Emerald Claw. They don't advertise who they are but they are the ones most likely to join other adventurers to expand the reach of their information nets.

The other philosphical camp is called the Lightbringers, who believe that the only way to drive back the Dreaming Dark is to bring about a spiritual change toward following the Light.

Both philosophies believe in the Path of Light and are primarily good-aligned, they just believe in different methods of following the Light.

The Kalashtar certainly know there are agents of the Inspired and the Dreaming Dark operating throughout the world and especially in Sharn as it has the largest congregation of Kalashtar outside of Sarlona. The problem is trying to identify those agents as they are quite adept at hiding in the background and blending in with the general populace.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2005)

All fixed up, i think
I droped the heavy armor proficency for the d12 hit die.  I'd like to take the 1'st level warforged fighter substutution from races of eberron(pg130).


a0x3 (aka AX)
Warforged Monk/fighter 8
alignment: Lawful Neutral

Abilities
STR 16+3 (6) 	+2level
DEX 16+3 (10) 
CON 16+3 (6) 	+2race
INT 10+0 (2)
WIS 14+2 (10)	-2race
CHA 10+0 (4)	-2race


Hit Dice: 8d12 + 24, 96
Initiative: +6 (+3dex, +3Battle Hardened)

Ac 22 (+3 bracers, +3dex, +2 from monk, +2 from wisdom, +2 ring of protection)

base land speed: 50(30+20)

Attack: Unarmed attack +13

Full Attack: Flurry of Blows +13/+13/+8 (2d6+5) 

Saves
Fortitude	             +9     +1vsSpell/Spell-like
Reflex		+9
Will		+8     +3vsFear +1vsSpell/Spell-Like

Feats and Class features:
Unarmored Body		(1st)
Silver Tracery 		(3rd)
Cold Iron Tracery 	             (6th)

Battle Hardened 		             (1st fighter)
Weapon Focus (unarmed) 		(2nd Fighter)
Weapon Specialization (unarmed)       (4th Fighter)
Blind-Fight 			(6th fighter)
Greater Weapon Focus		(8th fighter)

Improved Grapple	             (1st Monk)
Unarmed Strike 		(1st Monk)
Evation 		             (2nd Monk)
Sill Mind 		             (3rd Monk)
Deflect Arrow 		(3rd Monk)
Ki Strike "Magic" 	             (4th Monk)
Purity of Body		(5th Monk)
Improved Disarm 	             (6th Monk)
Wholeness Of Body	             (7th Monk) 
Slow Fall 40ft 		(8th Monk)


Skills:
44 skill points total

Diplomacy		7  (0cha 5ranks 2syn)	
Jump 			10 (3str 5ranks 2syn)
Knowledge (arcana)	5  (0int 5ranks)
Knowledge (religion)	5  (0int 5ranks)
Listen			9  (2wis 7ranks)
Sense Motive		7  (2wis 5ranks)
Spot			7  (2wis 5ranks)			
Tumble 			12 (3dex 7ranks 2syn)

Possessions:
Monks Belt (13000)
--Treated as a monk +5 levels for AC and unarmed damage
Ring of protection +2 (8000)
+3 bracers of armor (9000)
bag of holding type 2
1000 in gems and pearls
36000 total spent

WarForged Traits:
-Living Construct Subtype
-Immunity to Poison, Sleep Effects, Paralysis, Disease, Nausea,Fatigue, Exaustion, Enerdy Drain, and effects that cause the sickened condition
-Cannot Heal Damage Normaly
-Half healing from the Healing subschool and supernatural abilities that cure hit point or ability damage
-Affected by Heat Metal, Chill Metal, Repel Metal or Stone, Repel Wood, and Rusting grasp
-can be raised or resurrected
-does not need sleep, sustinence, or air.  can partake of beneficial consumibles for their effect
-Light fortification


----------



## JimAde (Oct 20, 2005)

Added description and background on Caspar, but I didn't go into how he got to Eberron.  Masleh, I purposely left an outsider hook at the end of the background, if you think it's appropriate to tie into how he got here.  If not, I'll be glad to change things.  Let me know.

I also need the information on the Aberrant dragonmark.  Thanks.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 21, 2005)

Done tinkering with the character sheet-I think my math is all correct and everything is complete.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 22, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> You posted while I was writing the post following yours. The character is definitely oriented toward stealth and observation.
> 
> My mistake the group is called the Shadow Watchers not the shadow walkers.
> 
> ...




Just so you know, we'll be playing in a wilderness setting as well as a city one, so regular ranger will be just as viable as Urban ranger, though both (perhaps one as a NPC guide) will probably be neccessary as we venture further into the campaign.

Okay, I belive I know the group you're talking about now (I don't own races of Eberron, but have a passing familiarity with it)  they're probably the best bet as far as contacts or patrons go in Sharn.  

Given you grew up in Sharn and have sufficiently high abilities it's likely that you have more then the usual knowledge about what goes on behind the closed doors of the Reidra embassay and its ...other activities.  How much is your DM okay with me giving away over the course of the adventure, or even what knowledge your character begins knowing?


----------



## Masleh (Oct 22, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> All fixed up, i think
> I droped the heavy armor proficency for the d12 hit die.  I'd like to take the 1'st level warforged fighter substutution from races of eberron(pg130).




I've run the math, Ax looks good to be posted on the RG


----------



## Masleh (Oct 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Added description and background on Caspar, but I didn't go into how he got to Eberron.  Masleh, I purposely left an outsider hook at the end of the background, if you think it's appropriate to tie into how he got here.  If not, I'll be glad to change things.  Let me know.
> 
> I also need the information on the Aberrant dragonmark.  Thanks.




Perfect on the descrition, I think it gives me exactly the way I wanted, and even adds a few ideas to how the campaign will turn out.  Occasionally I might ask for details about your campaign world, this okay?

As for the Abberant Mark, I was thinking something like this, since you want something that'll have social as well as game effects.

*Mark of Forces* 
1/day you may _sense elements_ as a Shugenja of eighth level.  At the cost of one action point, no more then twice per day, you may cast charm monster on elementals only as a sorceror of eighth level.

This will allow you an ability of occassional use, and an imporant ability when the time calls for it.  Elementals are vital in the command of many of Eberrons more powerful modes of magical transportation (the Airsihps, Lightning Rail, and Wind Galleon) are all linked with elemental entities, your charming there of should allow you occassional but limited command of such things if the need arises.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 22, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> As far as the vision is concerned, I'd prefer it to be one that suits the campaign.  Was everything in the backstory acceptable?  I tried to make him somebody important, and yet able to get out and about if needed.




okay, your prophecy will be revealed in the intro post when we start the game (November 2nd looks like)


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Just so you know, we'll be playing in a wilderness setting as well as a city one, so regular ranger will be just as viable as Urban ranger, though both (perhaps one as a NPC guide) will probably be neccessary as we venture further into the campaign.
> 
> Okay, I belive I know the group you're talking about now (I don't own races of Eberron, but have a passing familiarity with it)  they're probably the best bet as far as contacts or patrons go in Sharn.
> 
> Given you grew up in Sharn and have sufficiently high abilities it's likely that you have more then the usual knowledge about what goes on behind the closed doors of the Reidra embassay and its ...other activities.  How much is your DM okay with me giving away over the course of the adventure, or even what knowledge your character begins knowing?




I'll stick with the Urban Ranger variant. The information gathering and urban tracking are more appropriate for the social type of enemies Korantash is choosing for his favored enemies. Besides, the Psion(Nomad) has Survival as a class skill so he can gain proficiency in the wilderness later if it becomes necessary.

My PnP DMs trust us not to use out of character knowledge, they just don't want us to have the books to reference in case they want to change things around. The DM with the greatest restrictions is the one this game will probably impact least as all the characters but mine just went into epic levels.

Any information appropriate for my character to know is fair game.
For Masleh only...
[Sblock]One thing my character in our low level game has already discovered is a tenuous link  between the drug Dream Lily and the Dreaming Dark as the drug makes people more susceptible to possession, especially by quori spirits.[/Sblock]

I will start posting the mechanics portion of the character soon while we continue to work out the background.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 23, 2005)

sorry an offtopic quick question, how do you do the little spoiler thing?


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 23, 2005)

You put (sblock) and (/sblock) replacing the ( ) with [ ] at the beginning and end respectively of the text you want hidden in the spoiler.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 23, 2005)

ohhh ok, thanks a bunch!


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Perfect on the descrition, I think it gives me exactly the way I wanted, and even adds a few ideas to how the campaign will turn out.  Occasionally I might ask for details about your campaign world, this okay?
> 
> As for the Abberant Mark, I was thinking something like this, since you want something that'll have social as well as game effects.
> 
> ...




Perfect.  I take it Sense Elements allows me to sense the presence of magical elemental forces (like spells and actual elementals) in a manner similar to a Detect Magic spell?  I love the charm elemental bit.  If you'll let me tweak my spell list I think I'll try to sneak a Summon Monster III in there so I can reinforce the elemental theme.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 25, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> All fixed up, i think
> I droped the heavy armor proficency for the d12 hit die.  I'd like to take the 1'st level warforged fighter substutution from races of eberron(pg130).




Ack, can't believe I missed this the 1st time around.  The fighter revision is in place to keep options available to what I felt is an otherwise flavor stale class.  Anyway the options are only two

Option #1-  All fighter statistics remain the same, but your HD is changed to a D12

Option #2- Heavy armor prof. is dropped, increase skill points /level to 4+int /level and add two additional class skills of your choice.

Really this only means you retain your heavy armor prof. when you take a d12 HD which doesn't really affect your since you'll be using your monk abilities for AC anyway.

Can you tell me what the fighter substitution level does, I don't own Races of Eberron.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 25, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Perfect.  I take it Sense Elements allows me to sense the presence of magical elemental forces (like spells and actual elementals) in a manner similar to a Detect Magic spell?  I love the charm elemental bit.  If you'll let me tweak my spell list I think I'll try to sneak a Summon Monster III in there so I can reinforce the elemental theme.




That's pretty similar, I'll see if I can find the exact language used in CD so you can know exactly what it does.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> That's pretty similar, I'll see if I can find the exact language used in CD so you can know exactly what it does.



 Thanks.  It's in Complete Divine?  I've been thinking about shelling out for that anyway for my own game.  If I order it, though, I still won't have it in time for the game.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 25, 2005)

Warforged Fighter substitution:  2+Int skills, fewer skill choices (Craft and Intimidate only I think).  D12 HD, and +3 Init and save s. fear instead of a fighter feat.  At second, a Warforged Feat in place of a Fighter Bonus Feat at 2nd level.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 25, 2005)

ah i though it was drop the armor proficency to gain one or the other.  eather way it dosen't bother me much, though i still want the d12 hd if thats ok.
        The warforge's figher subsitusion only has 3 levels, one at first, one at second and one at forth. for skills it grants craft and intimidate at 2+int modifier.  I would like to take the 1'st and second levels of it.
    In place of the 1'st level fighter feat i gain " Battle Hardenede(xe): A warforged fighter is crafted for battle, ready to act at a moment's notice and hardened against terror. He gains a +3 bonus on initiative checks and on saves versus fear effects.  This substitusion feature replaces the standard fighter's bonus feat gained at first level"
    In place of the 2'nd level fighter feat i gain " Bonus Warforged Feat: at second level a warforged fighter can take any warforged feat he meets the prerequisets for. this substitusion replaces the standard fighters 2'nd level bonus feat"


----------



## Masleh (Oct 27, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Warforged Fighter substitution:  2+Int skills, fewer skill choices (Craft and Intimidate only I think).  D12 HD, and +3 Init and save s. fear instead of a fighter feat.  At second, a Warforged Feat in place of a Fighter Bonus Feat at 2nd level.




thanks


----------



## Masleh (Oct 27, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ah i though it was drop the armor proficency to gain one or the other.  eather way it dosen't bother me much, though i still want the d12 hd if thats ok.
> The warforge's figher subsitusion only has 3 levels, one at first, one at second and one at forth. for skills it grants craft and intimidate at 2+int modifier.  I would like to take the 1'st and second levels of it.
> In place of the 1'st level fighter feat i gain " Battle Hardenede(xe): A warforged fighter is crafted for battle, ready to act at a moment's notice and hardened against terror. He gains a +3 bonus on initiative checks and on saves versus fear effects.  This substitusion feature replaces the standard fighter's bonus feat gained at first level"
> In place of the 2'nd level fighter feat i gain " Bonus Warforged Feat: at second level a warforged fighter can take any warforged feat he meets the prerequisets for. this substitusion replaces the standard fighters 2'nd level bonus feat"




THe sub levels are a little iffy given their reducded cost in a ghestalt rules set, but since you'll be taking a d12 hd anyway, those are fine.  

How old do you envision Ax to be, and how much of his/its past do you want to know before the game starts?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2005)

I personaly put Ax's birth at about 964-5, the year that the "current" warforgrd were really made. I also see him as one of the first ones to come out of the forge, hence his lack of armor plating(unarmored body feat).

For his past, i want to basicaly give him a flaw of amniesia, but what he does remember is that he was in the Last War, and somewhere near the end He lost a battle, in the process he was rendered inert.  a time later he was reactivated by a monistary group, but sometime while he was inert, his memory was damaged.

In the war i placed him as a lower raking general for field forces, or even a major general himself.  for what nation i will leave up to you.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 27, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Perfect.  I take it Sense Elements allows me to sense the presence of magical elemental forces (like spells and actual elementals) in a manner similar to a Detect Magic spell?  I love the charm elemental bit.  If you'll let me tweak my spell list I think I'll try to sneak a Summon Monster III in there so I can reinforce the elemental theme.




As a full round action, you can become aware of all sources of one chosen element within 10 feet of you.  You learn the size of the objects but not their precise location or actual nature.  
By concentrating longer, you can either extend your magical senses or gather more info about the elemental sources you have detected.  Each additional round spent in concentration allows you to add 5 feet to the radius of your sense ability, to the maximum of  5 additional feet per shugenja level (8 = 50 total feet)  Alternatively, you can focus on one source of the sensed element per round, attempting a spell craft check to determine more about a specific elemental source.  The amount of info you learn depends upon your spellcraft check result.

20-24: sources general location
25-29: Whether the source is natural or a spell effect
30-34: Whether the item is a creature or object
35+: The exact nature of the source

In subsequent rounds you may focus your attention on a differint item, extend your senses, or retry your spellcraft check.  Like many divinitations, your sense elements ability is blocked by 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt.

Lastly, if you want to increase your Dragonmark abilities you may take the lesser and greater mark of forces.  (you currently posses the least mark)

With lesser, you may sense elements 3/day and charm elements 1/day.  The Greater mark of forces allows you to cast either protection from elements or dominate elemental 1/day.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool.  So if I want the Charm ability I have to take at least the Lesser, right?  Hmm.  As usual I'm hurting for feats.  I'll see what I can do. 

By the way, can I post Caspar in the RG?  I didn't get the official OK from you.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 27, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Cool.  So if I want the Charm ability I have to take at least the Lesser, right?  Hmm.  As usual I'm hurting for feats.  I'll see what I can do.
> 
> By the way, can I post Caspar in the RG?  I didn't get the official OK from you.




If you want the charm ability with no action point cost, it'll cost you a feat, but as things stand now you can still cast it once per day, you'll just need to be conservative with its use.

Hmm, musta slipped my mind.  Go ahead & put him on the RG.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

He's up, with the Lesser Dragonmark (lost empower spell).  I also added a mention of the dragonmark to his history.  If you instead want it to be a recent addition, let me know.

I'm going to need those action points, I think.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 27, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> I personaly put Ax's birth at about 964-5, the year that the "current" warforgrd were really made. I also see him as one of the first ones to come out of the forge, hence his lack of armor plating(unarmored body feat).
> 
> For his past, i want to basicaly give him a flaw of amniesia, but what he does remember is that he was in the Last War, and somewhere near the end He lost a battle, in the process he was rendered inert.  a time later he was reactivated by a monistary group, but sometime while he was inert, his memory was damaged.
> 
> In the war i placed him as a lower raking general for field forces, or even a major general himself.  for what nation i will leave up to you.




hmm, okay I think we can work that in.  Do you want to discuss what's in the letter now or would you prefer to wait til lthe game starts?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2005)

i'll leave that to you, as eather way is fine by me. the letter is just basicaly the hook to reel ax into the group.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Masleh,

Just FYI, I've been quiet for a while but an still very interested in playing.
What are you targetting as a start date?
Also, 've been playing with the idea of switching some monk levels with psychic warrior (my character could then be a "fallen monk", possibly NG).

Anyway, just wanted to give you a heads up. 
I was also wondering, do powers like "claw of the beast" stack with the monk's unarmed attack bonus?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Anyway, just wanted to give you a heads up.
> I was also wondering, do powers like "claw of the beast" stack with the monk's unarmed attack bonus?




Read Claws of the Beast a little more carefully.  You'll see that they can't be used with any other weaponry.  I looked into this for an earlier game and found that it didn't work.


----------



## Masleh (Oct 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Masleh,
> 
> Just FYI, I've been quiet for a while but an still very interested in playing.
> What are you targetting as a start date?
> ...




Thanks for the heads up, but I'm with IcyCool on this one, the claws completely replace your damage and number of attacks.  Some feats may still be able to stack, such as stunning fist, but not most of them.  Definately replaces/does not stack with your already impressive unarmed damage


----------



## Masleh (Oct 28, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> I'll stick with the Urban Ranger variant. The information gathering and urban tracking are more appropriate for the social type of enemies Korantash is choosing for his favored enemies. Besides, the Psion(Nomad) has Survival as a class skill so he can gain proficiency in the wilderness later if it becomes necessary.
> 
> My PnP DMs trust us not to use out of character knowledge, they just don't want us to have the books to reference in case they want to change things around. The DM with the greatest restrictions is the one this game will probably impact least as all the characters but mine just went into epic levels.
> 
> ...




Ok on all points, and it looks like the angle you're exploring in the other game won't have much affect in this one.

I've been delaying my response to look through Sharn: City of Towers, but I'm not finding much at all Kalshatar activities (though I browsed through Races of Eberron earlier this week and am now familiar with the Shadow Watches) in Sharn.  Is there anything you can tell me about who they are, usual occupations and relations with others in the city?


----------



## Erudite (Oct 28, 2005)

Just dropping a line to let everyone I'm still here, and ready to play when everyone else is!


----------



## Masleh (Oct 29, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Just dropping a line to let everyone I'm still here, and ready to play when everyone else is!




Glad to hear it, the game will be up between the 2nd of November and the 6th.  

If you're looking for something to do in between then, your character and IcyCool's Oracle are similar in outlook and intrest, perhaps your characters know each other before the story initially sets out.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.  I'll just look over Icy's character and see what I can suggest.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 29, 2005)

IcyCool,

As per Masleh's suggestion, I took a look at your character and found this:


			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> During a foray into a ruined temple in the Mournlands, a vision led him to discover a dwarven tome detailing some of the practices of rune magic. The tome also contained many writings on topics that the Church would consider heretical. He has kept his discovery a secret, even from his superiors in the church, for fear that an inquisitor might use it as a reason to declare him a heretic. Secretly, he believes that knowledge of these dark topics could help his people in the times to come, and takes any opportunity he can to leave on archeological expeditions to various sites in the hopes he can find out more.
> 
> Oskar's skills have made him highly sought after by those who can afford the donations for his services. Several wealthy bankers, clergy, and clan leaders have sought him out to cast and interpret the runes for them on a variety of subjects ranging from where to invest, what political rivals to trust, and even how best to impress a love interest. While his readings are just as sufficiently cryptic as most others, his reputation grown all the same.




and then at Ral's sheet (my character)



			
				Erudite said:
			
		

> A seeker of knowledge, he is constantly trying to understand the dark dangers surrounding the people of Khorvaire, dangers he believes were far better understood by the ancient peoples of the past. The giants of Xen'drik, the dragons, even the hobgoblins, all posses secrets neccessary to preserving civilization as he knows it. Toward that understanding, he haunts mouldering libraries, risks his life hacking his way through steaming jungles to search time-haunted ruins, and takes apart cursed artifacts to learn awful secrets. All of this he is certain will be needed to avert some awful catastrophe, he is certain. If only he could convince others...
> 
> Ral Irothu holds the extremely important position of Curator of Antiquities at Morgrave University, and works closely with acquaintences who have frequently proven resourceful in his travels around the world. While influential at the University, he had to constantly fight the negative perceptions of the other great centers of learning in Khorvaire, who respected him personally, but could not accept his theories due to his affiliations. He continues his quests for knowledge anyway, certain that digging up sufficient truths will convince his brothers and sisters in academia.




I certainly see a connection here.  Perhaps both men have been on expeditions with each other?  Given their interests, and the fact that most clerics will not be too happy with their interests, they may be collaborators on research, hypotheses, and theories.


----------



## Dracomeander (Oct 29, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> I've been delaying my response to look through Sharn: City of Towers, but I'm not finding much at all Kalshatar activities (though I browsed through Races of Eberron earlier this week and am now familiar with the Shadow Watches) in Sharn.  Is there anything you can tell me about who they are, usual occupations and relations with others in the city?




The group of Shadow Watchers I see Korantash being affiliated with would be one of the more proactive groups led by the Atavists. These groups take their war against the Dark outside of their community to fight evil wherever they find it. They still operate as circumspectly as they can since they don't want to draw retribution back on their community, but they believe just policing their own and staying hidden will only lead to defeat. Most of them take levels in adventuring psionic-oriented classes (including monk). They would also take levels in social-oriented adventuring classes to better blend in to the background of the cities to give them a better chance of identifying the sources of evil infecting those communities.

As far as the mechanics of the character are concerned, this is what I have for Korantash so far. Still need to pick out his mundane equipment.
[Sblock]
Korantash
Race: Kalashtar
Height: 6’2”  Weight: 175#  
Black Hair   Blue Eyes   Age: 52

Gestalt Class: Urban Ranger / Psion(Nomad) 8

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 16 +3 (18 +4 with Gloves)
Con: 14 +2
Int: 18 +4 (20 +5 with Headband)
Wis: 14 +2
Cha:  8 –1 (10 +0 with Cloak)

AC: 22 (+7 Inertial Armor, +4 Dex, +1 Deflection)
HD(Hit Points): 8d8 + 16 (64)

Power Points: 82 (58 Psion + 16 Int bonus + 8 Racial)
  With Headband: 86 (58 + 20 + 8)

Initiative: 4 (+4 Dex)
Move: 30 (40 when psionically focused)

Fortitude   8    =  6  + 2
Reflex     10(9) =  6  + 4(3)
Willpower   8    =  6  + 2

Base Attack: +8 / +3

Kalashtar Abilities:
* Naturally Psionic: +1 Bonus Power Point per Level.
* +2 Racial Bonus on Saves vs. Mind-Affecting.
* +2 Racial Bonis on Bluff, Diplomacy, & Intimidate.
* +2 Racial Bonus to Disguise as Human.
* Does not Dream. Immune to Dreams & Nightmares.
* Psi-Like Ability: Mindlink 1/day.

Urban Ranger Abilities:
* Spells:  1  0.
* Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders +4
                         Aberrations    +2.
* Urban Tracking Feat.
* Wild Empathy = +Level/2.
* Combat Style: Two-Weapon Fighting.
* Endurance Feat.
* Animal Companion: None at this point.
* Imp. Combat Style: Imp. Two-Weapon Fighting.
* Swift Tracker (Gather Info every 1/2 hour no penalty).

Psion (Nomad) Abilities:
* Additional Class Skills: Climb, Jump, Ride, Survival, & Swim.
* Discipline: Psychoportation.
* Bonus Feat (x2).

Lvl Aq’d   Feats:
  1)       Simple Weapon Proficiency
  1)       Martial Weapon Proficiency
  1)       Light Armor Proficiency
  1)       Shield Proficiency
  1)       Urban Tracking
  1)       Speed of Thought
  1)       Master Linguist
  2)       Combat Style - Two-Weapon Fighting
  3)       Endurance
  3)       Up the Walls
  5)       Psionic Weapon
  6)       Imp. Combat Style - Imp. Two-Weapon Fighting
  6)       Psionic Meditation

Languages: Common, Quori, Riedran, Draconic, Daelkyr, Elven, Goblin, Infernal, Undercommon

Skill(Att)                        Total    = Ranks + Att Mod + Misc
Concentration (Con)           12     =  10   +  2
Diplomacy (Cha)               4(-3)   =   0   +  0(-1)  + 4
Gather Information (Cha)    10(9)  =  10   +  0(-1)
Hide (Dex)                        14     =  10   +  4
Know [Dungeoneering](Int) 10(9)  =   5   +  5(4)
Know [Local – Sharn](Int)   10(9)  =   5   +  5(4)
Know [Psionics](Int)          10(9)  =   5   +  5(4)
Know [The Planes](Int)      10(9)  =   5   +  5(4)
Listen (Wis)                      12     =  10   +  2
Move Silently (Dex)            14     =  10   +  4
Psicraft (Int)                   17(16) =  10   +  5(4)   + 2
Sense Motive (Wis)            12     =  10   +  2
Spot (Wis)                        12     =  10   +  2

Lvl Psionic Powers(DC mod +5 Int):
 1  Catfall
 1  Crystal Shard
 1  Detect Teleportation
 1  Inertial Armor
 1  Vigor
 2  Concussion Blast
 2  Energy Stun
 2  Knock
 2  Levitate
 3  Danger Sense
 3  Dispel Psionics
 3  Energy Retort
 3  Telekinetic Force
 4  Dimensional Anchor
 4  Dimension Door
 4  Energy Adaptation
 4  Intellect Fortress

Ranger Spells Normally Prepared(DC mod +2 Wis): 
1 Alarm, Detect Evil
2 Locate Object

Equipment:
Cloak of Charisma+2
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Headband of Intellect +2
Ring of Sustenance
Ring of Protection +1
Heward's Handy Haversack
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (50)
Longsword +1 Aberration Bane
Light Mace +1
[/Sblock]

Hope this looks good. Background ideas are still percolating in the backbrain. Hopefully will have more time to try to write them down over the rest of the weekend.


----------



## IcyCool (Oct 30, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> I certainly see a connection here.  Perhaps both men have been on expeditions with each other?  Given their interests, and the fact that most clerics will not be too happy with their interests, they may be collaborators on research, hypotheses, and theories.




That sounds ideal.  I'd be happy saying that the two of them have been out on expeditions together.


----------



## Erudite (Oct 31, 2005)

Dear DM and Fellow Players,

My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.

Regards,
Erudite


----------



## Masleh (Oct 31, 2005)

Erudite said:
			
		

> Dear DM and Fellow Players,
> 
> My access to the Internet is going to be largely limited to my work time, rather than the time at home.  This means that my ability to participate in PbP is drastically affected.  I'm not sure how long this will last (most likely several months), and my work connection is s-l-o-w and infrequent.  Unfortunately this means that I _ must_ withdraw from the games I tried so hard to be in.  I apologize deeply for any inconvenience this creates for any of you.  I hope to be back at the EN World PbP forums sometime late winter or next spring.
> 
> ...




Drat, sorry to see you go Erudite, I was looking forward to seeing your character in play.  Should you get new access there's always a spot for you in game.  Best of luck, Masleh


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 1, 2005)

Okay, here is my question:

This party currently has 1 pure fighting brute (Monk/Ftr), 2 psion/mobile-warriors, 2 ftr/arcanists, and a wiz/clr.

With the loss of Erudite, we are left without anyone who can really deal with traps/locks/other skill-based stuff.  While Gavin is pretty different than Caaspar, Oskar and Gavin seem to have some overlap.  They both are casters in heavy armor with significant travel-magic ability.

I would be willing to construct a new character with a similar back-ground (Dragonmarked scion who left the family for the war, came back and got some training-in this new case, he will have been officially "kicked out" of the family, but secretly given support for his less-than-seemly experiments.  The thing is, I wouldn't be able to get the character all statted out and ready to go until Thursday or Friday at the latest.  

Would we rather start sooner with the current line-up, or are you guys willing to wait for Gavin D'Cannith, Artificer/Renegade Mastermaker/Dragonmarked Heir/plus other stuff...?

I'm good with keeping D'Orien around, I just don't want to be stepping on toes or shooting ourselves in the foot.  Keeping everything under the ankle safe!


----------



## JimAde (Nov 1, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I'm good with keeping D'Orien around, I just don't want to be stepping on toes or shooting ourselves in the foot.  Keeping everything under the ankle safe!


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 1, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword, I'm willing to give any party configuration a try.  I think you should play what you'll enjoy playing.

*shrug* That's my $0.02.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd enjoy both...BUT...I just bought a new video game, so I think I'll keep D'Orien


----------



## Masleh (Nov 3, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I'd enjoy both...BUT...I just bought a new video game, so I think I'll keep D'Orien




Glad to hear it, I'd prefer everyone to play what they want, instead of what they feel the party needs.

I assumed it was possible we'd be missing a rogue, given the prevelance of full BAB full casters is a ghestalt setting.  This is fine, I've got a few npc gadgeteer's that can follow the party depending on how things go once we start the game.  Speaking of which:

--------this is for everyone-------------
We've lost a person at work due to unrelated injuries, so my managers have been stacking on the hours since a couple days ago.  I'm delaying the start of the game until Thursday of next week, I'll be lucky if I get in only a few more posts between now and that time.  Sorry for the inconvienance.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2005)

That stuff happens.  Hope your co-worker is ok.  I'm looking forward to the game.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 5, 2005)

due to some new information thta i found, i would like to rework ax's feats and his cash if thats ok, just let me know and i'll reupload him in the RG or i can send him to ya first for looking over.


----------



## Masleh (Nov 5, 2005)

Since we haven't started yet any changes you want to make to your character are probably okay.  What were the additions?

Hmm, Dracoreadner, I need to know if you're still with us on this, otherwise I'm going to start shopping around for another player.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 5, 2005)

1'st level feat changeing from unarmored body to lightning reflexes, 6th level monk changing from improved trip to improved disarm, +3 bracers changing to a +2 armor enchant on my natural composit plating, bag of holding going to a type 1 instead of a type 2, buying a +1 sai of returning unless you know of an enchant that helps with disarming enemys.

everything sound good?

also, the reason i want to take the lightning reflexes is for a feat out of the compleat warriors called prone attack, it's on page 103 of the book.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 6, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Hmm, Dracomeander, I need to know if you're still with us on this, otherwise I'm going to start shopping around for another player.




I'm definitely still here and looking forward to the game. I thought you would give some feedback to my previous post. I should be able to get the full background up sometime Monday. I'm busy all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 7, 2005)

Korantash is now up in the Rogue's Gallery. If there is anything that need to be changed or clarified let me know. The background is purposely generic as I have a terrible time coming up with appropriate sounding names.


----------



## Masleh (Nov 8, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> 1'st level feat changeing from unarmored body to lightning reflexes, 6th level monk changing from improved trip to improved disarm, +3 bracers changing to a +2 armor enchant on my natural composit plating, bag of holding going to a type 1 instead of a type 2, buying a +1 sai of returning unless you know of an enchant that helps with disarming enemys.
> 
> everything sound good?
> 
> also, the reason i want to take the lightning reflexes is for a feat out of the compleat warriors called prone attack, it's on page 103 of the book.




The feats & magic item changes are acceptable.  There is an enchantment that may be added to melee weapons, called Grasping.  A weapon of this sort adds a +2 bonus to disarm and trip attempts, and attempting a disarm with such a weapon does not incur an attack of opportunity.  It is however a +2 bonus, rather extreme given its limited bonuses.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 8, 2005)

I know you're planning to start the game today, Masleh, but I wanted to let you know I might not be able to post today.  Running a bunch of errands this afternoon.  I should be able to post tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest.

Just didn't want you to think I had vanished.


----------



## Masleh (Nov 8, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I know you're planning to start the game today, Masleh, but I wanted to let you know I might not be able to post today.  Running a bunch of errands this afternoon.  I should be able to post tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest.
> 
> Just didn't want you to think I had vanished.




That's fine, the posting schedlue was set up to be convienant for light posters anyway.

---The game's affot gentlemen.---
I'll allow you to post first in how you bring yourself to Sharn and or how you actually make an entrance into the Gala.  Those without any ideas I'll be happy to write in an opening and contact within Sharns elite uppper circle late this evening.  Feel free to go into as much detail as you wish in regards to how you're getting there or with whose permission.  Jim, your character is pretty much a shoe-in for the Gala, but if you'd like to do some description of the planar breach that brought you to Eberron you're free to write it up yourself or leave it to me.

Rolls made by your characters should be listed under an OOC tag or Sblock, with a link to the invisible castle dicebot.  All modifiers used during the roll also need to be mentioned, as well as current HP and spells remaining in the title of your post during battle situations (I'll let you know when these come up).  Those who don't wish to keep up with all the book work are free to allow me to roll for them. 

In game link is Here , lets have some fun.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 8, 2005)

Masleh the letter sent to me is my key, just let me know what it says and i can write out a narative, or you can write it out if you wish.  eather way works for me

also, the Grasping enchant is a +1 bonus right?


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 8, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> ---The game's affot gentlemen.---
> I'll allow you to post first in how you bring yourself to Sharn and or how you actually make an entrance into the Gala.  Those without any ideas I'll be happy to write in an opening and contact within Sharns elite uppper circle late this evening.  Feel free to go into as much detail as you wish in regards to how you're getting there or with whose permission.  Jim, your character is pretty much a shoe-in for the Gala, but if you'd like to do some description of the planar breach that brought you to Eberron you're free to write it up yourself or leave it to me.
> 
> Rolls made by your characters should be listed under an OOC tag or Sblock, with a link to the invisible castle dicebot.  All modifiers used during the roll also need to be mentioned, as well as current HP and spells remaining in the title of your post during battle situations (I'll let you know when these come up).  Those who don't wish to keep up with all the book work are free to allow me to roll for them.
> ...




Interesting opening. As a resident of Sharn, what is the chance of having been able to acquire a shard or two in the fall? Would use Locate Object if necessary.

As for an in to the Gala, possibly one of the kids rescued belonged to the host's household.

Main reason for this post though is for this question.

What is the invisible castle dicebot and where is it located?


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 8, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py
it even gives ya some info on how it works


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok, I did my intro post.  I'm afraid it's a bit long.  Masleh let me know if anything in it needs to be changed.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 9, 2005)

Did my intro post.  I wasn't sure what you wanted, so I kept it light.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 10, 2005)

Everyone knows that we've started, right?


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 11, 2005)

yea just wating for some more info from the GM


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 14, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that we've started, right?




Sorry for the delay, life has been insane (work, finals, girlfriend...).
Character's history has been finished, will post tomorrow.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 14, 2005)

my post in the game is up.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 15, 2005)

Same here, as promised


----------



## Masleh (Nov 15, 2005)

My apologies for the delays guys, work and school have been heck down here.  The posts for Kalandar(Steve) and Gavin(Shaggy Spellsword) are up.  The rest of you should have an in by sometime tommorow morning.


----------



## Masleh (Nov 15, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Interesting opening. As a resident of Sharn, what is the chance of having been able to acquire a shard or two in the fall? Would use Locate Object if necessary.
> 
> As for an in to the Gala, possibly one of the kids rescued belonged to the host's household.
> 
> ...




Whoops, missed this post.

about a one in one hundered chance of finding an intact and useable shard worth 2,000 gp.  Given you used Locate object in your search, I can bring the chances up substantially higher.  Any current resident of Sharn (this includes you Dracomeander, Eridute, and the other player we haven't heard from in weeks  :\)   may make a D% roll to see if they locate an intact shard.  Depending on the success of your roll a shard or two may be added to your possessions.  Spells like locate object used during the search (Whether by you or by a hireling) will increase the chance dramatically.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 16, 2005)

Masleh said:
			
		

> Whoops, missed this post.
> 
> about a one in one hundered chance of finding an intact and useable shard worth 2,000 gp.  Given you used Locate object in your search, I can bring the chances up substantially higher.  Any current resident of Sharn (this includes you Dracomeander, Eridute, and the other player we haven't heard from in weeks  :\)   may make a D% roll to see if they locate an intact shard.  Depending on the success of your roll a shard or two may be added to your possessions.  Spells like locate object used during the search (Whether by you or by a hireling) will increase the chance dramatically.




Hey Masleh!

I actually have no idea what a "shard" does (still catching up on my emberon trivia  )
Is this something that could benefit Kalandar's follower's or the chapel? If so, he'll ask Lady Kaarina (his follower) to cast locate object (6th level cleric).

Also, how many skill points do NPC followers have. In my spare time, I'll write up their stats. Also, would they have wealth as a PC of their level?

Thanks and cheers,

SG


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is Korantash's attempt at searching for a shard from the fall.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=189839

Also, Korantash's post made some assumptions in his thought bubble that should be clarified and changed if they are incorrect. Let me know if anything in the post is inappropriate.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2005)

Just a heads-up.  Thursday is Thanksgiving and I'm taking part of tomorrow off as well, so my net presence will be spotty at best until Monday.  I'll try to check in once or twice over the week-end.


----------



## Dracomeander (Nov 25, 2005)

Just wondering if we still have a game. Haven't heard from our DM or anyone else other than JimAde in a while.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 25, 2005)

i'm still here but otherwise i dunno


----------



## JimAde (Nov 26, 2005)

I'll be sad if this game doesn't fly.  It's a great premise.


----------



## IcyCool (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm here, huckleberry.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 1, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I'm here, huckleberry.




So am I. I keep checking the IC thread periodically but I'm not shure this game is still alive.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 1, 2005)

hrm i think the DM dissapeared, he hasent be online since nov 20


----------



## JimAde (Dec 2, 2005)

Bummer.  Maybe he's having technical problems of some kind.  I'll keep my subscriptions for a while and hope for the best.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

aye, it would be a shame to have this game dissapeare


----------

